# Aber Absolut -- Der Ultimative Motiviert mich zur Arb..

## py-ro

Für diesen Thread entschuldige ich mich im Vorraus  :Rolling Eyes: 

Ich sollte eigentlich so lustige Programme zur Auswertung Programmieren 

und Daten Schemata erstellen und Überhaupt.

Stattdessen sitze ich hier im Forum rum.... Hab so überhaupt keinen Bock...

Motiviert mich und zählt mit....

1

----------

## ruth

hi,

kann ich nicht - sollte jetzt eigentlich ein db anwendung fertigmachen...

bis freitag hab ich zeit.

datenbanken sind langweilig...

keine lust dazu...  :Wink: 

bäh !!!

 -- 2 --

gruss

rootshell

----------

## py-ro

Ich weiss ganu was du meinst... 

Es ist wirklich nervig mit Access für Oracle Frontends zu erstellen die auch noch oin möglichst kurzer Zeit(am besten Gestern) ergebnisse liefern sollen......

ICH WILL NEN JOB ALS ADMIN!!!!

Mal so nebenbei fährt wer zur Cebit?

MfG

Py

[EDIT] 

Zahl vergessen   :Confused: 

--3--

[/EDIT]

----------

## Inte

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Mal so nebenbei fährt wer zur Cebit?

 

Ich war das letzte Mal vor vier Jahren in Hannover. Grauenvoll! Und das Schlimmste sind die immer noch steigenden Besucherzahlen.  :Confused: 

Gerade komme ich von der Embedded World in Nürnberg. Da sieht man wenigstens ein paar zukunftsträchtige Technologien. Wer nicht nur an der reinen Applikation, sondern auch an deren Entwicklung mit begrenzten Resourcen interessiert ist, sollte sich das unbedingt mal anschauen.

Gruß, Inte.

-4-

----------

## simon

Kann mal ein Moderator diesen Thread sticky machen?  ;o)

Die meisste Motivation zu arbeiten habe ich komischerweise am Donnerstag und Freitag (wenn ich am Donnerstag Abends nicht weg war). Am Beginn der Woche bin ich eigentlich zu nichts zu gebrauchen.

Unser Termin fuer einen weiteren Teil einer J2EE-App ist zwar noch etwas entfernt, aber die Zeit ist jetzt schon wieder zu kurz. Trotzdem schaffen wir es weiterhin gemuetlich zu arbeiten.

Ist wie in der Schule: vorher troedelt man, anschliessend klagt man das sich nichts ausgeht. Nach dem ersten Meilenstein will man alles besser machen, beim naechsten wird es noch schlimmer.

In diesem Sinne!

-5-

Simon

Simon

----------

## amne

 *simon wrote:*   

> Kann mal ein Moderator diesen Thread sticky machen?  ;o)
> 
> 

 

Das würde ja Arbeit bedeuten  :Razz: 

-6-

amne

----------

## tacki

ich bin admin und mir macht die arbeit spass  :Smile:  vielleicht liegt es ja daran dass ich (fast) alle server gentooisieren darf  :Smile: 

7

----------

## virtual.adept

Gentoo Server im Arbeitseinsatz? Hm, vielleicht sollte ich es auch mal versuchen, dann hätte ich wenigstens ne beschäftigung wenn mir wieder langweilig ist, was momentan leider auch ab und zu vorkommt. Aber wenn die betriebliche Projektarbeit erstmal richtig losgeht (Ausbildung FI/SI) ist das hoffentlich vorbei.

Achja,

-8-

Sacha

----------

## py-ro

Jaja, ich wollte eigentlich nie in den Datenbank bereich......

Und wo bin ich jetzt.....

Naja heute noch 1,5h stunden... hoffe ich....

--9--

----------

## tacki

hihi, ihr armen schweine  :Smile: 

jeder so wie er es verdient, na?  :Wink: 

-10-

----------

## Inte

Jeder wie er es verdient?  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gerade mußte ich mal frische Luft schnappen gehen und erschreckend feststellen, daß es schon wieder dunkel ist.  :Crying or Very sad: 

Ist es schlimm, wenn ich vor lauter Recherche den blauen Himmel nicht mehr sehe? Na ja, wenigstens macht es Spaß. Vielleicht sollte ich doch öfters mal weggehen und mich nicht immer nur auf 's arbeitsfreie Wochenende zu Hause freuen.  :Wink: 

Gruß, Inte.

-11-

----------

## The Kernel

 *tacki wrote:*   

> ich bin admin und mir macht die arbeit spass  vielleicht liegt es ja daran dass ich (fast) alle server gentooisieren darf 

 

So ist's richtig. Pfeif drauf, auf alle zertifizierten SuSes und Redhats...

PS. Ich will auch Admin sein Statdessen......Datenbanken.....und das Schlimmste (weil's der Kunde will) ist dann VB...

-12-

----------

## mondauge

Hi,

mein "großes" Projekt ist auch soweit fertig und ist zur Zeit im test... der dauert leider ziemlich lang.. In der Zwischenzeit heißts für mich: Doku schreiben... das is öd sag ich euch.. Ich würd auch viel lieber nochn paar weitere server gentooisieren  :Smile: 

Auf die CeBIT geh ich nicht aber am LinuxTag werd ich anwesend sein. Ich bin schon auf die Vorträge gespannt  :Smile: 

-13-

mondaugeLast edited by mondauge on Fri Feb 20, 2004 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## simon

Mondauge, du hast zu zaehlen vergessen ;o)

Thank god it's friday.

-14-

Simon

----------

## mondauge

ja... vergessen ist der falsche Ausdruck... Ich wollte die "13" net schreiben, weil doch heut Freitag ist... und Fr, der 13. ist ja nicht so der super tolle Tag und... ach egal.. ich habs vergessen.. sorry  :Embarassed: 

mondauge

-15-   <- aber jetzt  :Smile: 

----------

## simon

Ach mondauge,

den letzten Freitag haben wir doch auch ueberstanden.    :Very Happy: 

-16-

Simon

----------

## AliceDiee

Eigentlich würde ich ja hier mitstöhnen, aber ich kann mir einfach nicht verkneifen zu erwähnen, dass ich morgen in den Urlaub fliege   :Cool: 

Also machts gut, arbeitet nicht so/zu viel und lasst euch nicht von Kunden nerven!

Tüssi

-17-

----------

## py-ro

Sagt mal bilde ich imr das nur ein oder sind Hier lauter Datenbank Viechers.....

@kernel 

Ich weiss was du mienst  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Bald ist Wochenende!  :Cool: 

--18--

----------

## Pixelbrei

Heut abend gehts los zum Skifahren... *froi*

Hach Urlaub is schoen  :Smile: 

->19<-

Oh hoppla Themaverfehlung... Du wolltest Motiviert werden...

Mach dir doch n Plakat

YOU SHOULD BE WORKING

und haengs an die wand ueber den monitor... hat n kumpel von mir auch  :Wink: 

(obs hilft is ne andere sache...)

----------

## py-ro

Da hängt aber schon :

Das leben ist schön!

--20--

----------

## Pixelbrei

Sowas dummes... dann freu dich uebers leben, anstatt zu arbeiten  :Wink: 

Wird heut sowieso nimmer allzu lang sein oder?

21

----------

## py-ro

Normaler Arbeitstag bis 17.00 Uhr....

Aber ich werde mich wohl schon um 15.00 Uhr versuchen rauszuschleichen....

MfG

--22--

----------

## dpi209

Normale Arbeitszeiten sind in der IT ein Fremdwort *g*

VB und Access sind wirklich ätzend.

Oracle macht momentan auch nicht das was ich will - aber manche Dinge kann man leider auch nicht ewig vor sich herschieben... Naja, wenigstens ist's Oracle unter Linux  :Wink: 

Ich nehme mir auch jeden Tag vor "heute gehe ich früh" - gestern war's halb Sieben... Mal sehen bis wann es heute geht.

--23--

----------

## sirro

Urlaub! Es lebe der Karneval.

Solange wir noch C-Kurs haben bin ich eh motiviert, dannach nichtmehr  :Smile: 

24

----------

## dalu

25 warum müssen wir eigentlich mitzählen?

ich muß noch eine pdf und html ausgabe mit daten aus einer aus einer mysqldb von statischer höhe in dynamische höhe umschreiben (1 hintergrundbild wird zu 3 denn das originalbild muß ja einen farbverlauf haben... hmpf) , das ganze schieb ich jetzt schon 1 woche vor mir her ,  jeder der schon was mit pdf gemacht hat weis was das für ein mist ist.

und ich hab mich dazu auch noch deutlich unter preis verkauft, was nicht heissen soll das das wenig geld einbringt, aber es hätte ruhig das doppelte sein können für den aufwand.

----------

## siliconburner

mir gehts auch nicht besser, anstatt am rechner zu sitzen muss nicht noch anziehen und dann auf party. mit 2 frauen, und pünktlich sein zum freibier. man gehts mir sch*** bzw. sch***** (nach neuer rechtschreibung)

soweit.

----------

## Realmaker

Kennt ihr das auch? Ihr habt euch eine Idee in den Kopf gesetzt, länger dasrüber nachgedacht, aber wenn es darum geht, anzufangen zu coden, habt ihr plötzlich keine Lust mehr?  :Wink: 

So geht es mir gerade  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Willkommen im Club   :Confused: 

Ich habe gerade erfahren das mein Notebook etwa eine Woche nicht da sein wird, muss zur Reparatur bie Dell in England....

MfG

Py

--28--Last edited by py-ro on Wed Jun 30, 2004 1:40 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## unix

naja ich kann dich schlecht motivieren.....

ich muss selber ein kack programm entwickeln in VB *kotz* naja bin auch lieber hier aufm forum....

nanu wo bleiben die zahlen? ich glaube es geht mit 29 weiter

----------

## mondauge

Hallöle,

meine Wenigkeit gammelt heut auch schon den ganzen Tag im Forum rum. Eigentlich sollte ich ja Diplomarbeit schreiben, aber ich bin keinen Meter motiviert. Ich würd lieber jetzt sofort losprogrammieren aber nee... ich muss zuerst so ne Designanalyse machen :-/

30

mondauge

----------

## Realmaker

 :Confused:  Ärgerlich, wenn man dann den ganzen Tag nur rumgammelt.

Habt ihr eigentlich Motivationstipps?  :Smile: 

--31--

----------

## py-ro

Immer an den nächsten Gehaltsscheck denken!

Oder an das Gesicht eures Partners, wenn sie/er das Geschenk aufmacht, was man mit dem Geld gekauft hat

--32--

----------

## Realmaker

Da kann was dran sein. Ich mache es so:

Ich versuche alles, was mich ablenken könnte, wegzubringen, sowie alle Gedanken zu verdrängen, was ich sonst noch alles schönes machen könnte, und fange dann einfach an zu arbeiten. Das klappt aber nur so lange bis ich einmal hängenbleibe, gucke was es bei Heise neues gibt und den rest könnt ihr euch denken  :Very Happy: 

--33--

----------

## unix

ich motiviere mich so:

über ssh auf meine kiste connecten und herum konfigurieren und einrichten

gentoo forum besuchen

homepage basteln .) und wenn ich dann noch ein bisschen zeit habe dann programmiere ich an diesem tool  :Smile: 

EDIT

Habe mich zum guru weiter entwickelt  :Smile: 

----------

## mondauge

 *unix wrote:*   

> Habe mich zum guru weiter entwickelt 

 

Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu  :Smile:  Heißt das, dass du einen ausgibst ^^

fünfunddreißig

mondauge

----------

## unix

 *mondauge wrote:*   

>  *unix wrote:*   Habe mich zum guru weiter entwickelt  
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch dazu  Heißt das, dass du einen ausgibst ^^
> 
> fünfunddreißig
> ...

 

na warum nicht  :Smile:  komm mal in die schweiz dann gehen wir einen trinken  :Smile: 

----------

## mondauge

Jo... ich meld mich bei dir, wenn ich wieder mal in der Schweiz bin ^^

mondauge  :Smile: 

37

----------

## toskala

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ICH WILL NEN JOB ALS ADMIN!!!!
> 
> 

 

nein, das willst du unter garantie nicht, ich muss noch einen schmutzigen postfix und mysql cluster aufsetzen und das ldap rennt auch noch nicht so wies soll.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

wieso zählen wir eigentlich? 

-38-

----------

## alekel

Was soll ich sagen....

ich muss Policies erstellen, wisst Ihr eigentlich wie toll das ist, dass Grundschutzhandbuch des BSIs zu lesen. Mal eben 1400 Seiten durchzuackern und daraus dann die sch*!"?§!" Policies abzuleiten.

- 39 -

----------

## toskala

hrhrhr, ich arbeite derzeit für einen grossen deutschen konzern, die haben ein eigenes buch mit "konzern-policies" und manche davon gelten für töchter, andere nicht, und wiederum andere können "nach ermessen" behandelt werden, *kotz*   :Mad: 

uuuhm, 40

----------

## py-ro

HI leutz, ich brauch dringend wieder Motivation  :Evil or Very Mad: 

82/2=41

----------

## toskala

lol, sachmal!

such dir nen neuen job wenn der alte so schlimm is  :Wink: 

42  :Wink: 

----------

## py-ro

Find keinen...  :Crying or Very sad: 

Aber arbeite dran   :Wink: 

43

----------

## toskala

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Find keinen...  

 

hmm, dann brauchst du, hmm, das hier -> http://www.thinkgeek.com/cubegoodies/toys/

der "Shot Blade Launcher" ist mein favorite  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

Bin gerade auch voll unproduktiv. Eigentlich müßte ich ein neues Board entwerfen, aber hab keine Lust die neuen Bausteine in die Bauteilbibliothek zu hacken.

Momentan schau ich mich nach 'nem DVD-Player um. Vielleicht hast Du 'ne Idee. Hauptsache er macht ein gutes Bild und ist nicht so ein 70 Mist aus dem Discounter.

Inte, der sich jetzt erstmal 'nen großen Pott Kaffee holt.

45

----------

## py-ro

LOL

46

----------

## schally

hmm... bin eigentlich kein datenbank viech...

geh noch zur schule... 

sitz gerade bei der ferialarbeit, laptop rollout vorbereiten... 

ganzen tag laptops (win2k) aufsetzen ist zum auskotzen... *bäh*

(bier wär toll)  :Wink: 

greetz

edit: zählen vergessen   :Embarassed:   47

 - schally

----------

## toskala

 *schally wrote:*   

> sitz gerade bei der ferialarbeit, laptop rollout vorbereiten... 
> 
> ganzen tag laptops (win2k) aufsetzen ist zum auskotzen... *bäh*

 

dafür gibts doch den RIS von ms, damit geht das vollautomatisch...  :Wink: 

oh, hups, 44  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Bier schadet nur deinem Wachstum...

Ich habe im momment gar nichts zu tun...

Die gucken mich hier alle schon so komisch an...

Ohhh diese Stimmen......

--49--

----------

## toskala

muahaha, dafür darf ich grade fürn chef rausfinden was der unterschied bei ms-sql zwischen

.mdf .udf und .ldf dateien ist... BÄÄÄÄH!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

mist, zählen vergessen 50!

----------

## py-ro

Ich glaub ich mache heute schon um 12 Mittag

Gibt:

```
Knusprig gebratene Hähnchenbrust mit Sojasosse,

Knoblauch, frisch gedünstetem Gemüse und Reis

1 x Mousse au Chocolat
```

51

----------

## toskala

bargh, totes tier   :Confused: 

ich gehe gleich an die salat bar, und hole mir ein frisches leckeres salätchen, mit karotten, eisbergsalat, rucola, etc.  :Smile: 

legga!  :Wink: 

öhm, 52!

mittach holen  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

Ich esse nichts, was nicht mal ein Gesicht hatte   :Cool: 

--53--

----------

## toskala

*schauder*

das bring ich nich übers herz  :Smile: 

54 is the magic number!

----------

## equinox0r

wo wirs grad vom motivation hab/tten ...

ich arbeite grad privat an einem (eigenen) confixx-das-funktioniert .. bin da auch etwas unmotiviert, die roadmap ist noch nicht fertig, api trotzdem schon angefangen und mein team weiss net was es tun soll  :Wink: 

*more beer*

--55--

----------

## toskala

porr, ich hab grade nen monster-salat verschlungen, nen landliebe joghurt und ein sonnenblumenkernbrötchen nebst einem stück melone.

ich bin sowas von vollgefuttert und mag mich gar nimmer bewegen   :Wink: 

wenn ich im serverraum die kima auf 23° hochdrehe, dann kann ich da bestimmt ein stündchen oder zwei...  zzZZzzZZZZ

----------

## schally

ich brauch nicht mehr wachsen (1.83m) also "Bier her"... 

ich mach das eh nicht händisch (sdo - software delivery scheissndreck)

mmmmh... klingt ja lecker... ich hatte gerade: 

```

 Zwiebelsuppe dann,

 Zigeunerschnitzel

```

und jetzt werd ich die nachspeise mit einem guten kaffee verzehren mit anschließendem glimmstengel

/* no comment */

//56

----------

## schally

toll ich soll jetzt mit meinem kollegen um die wette Triggern... 

schon ewig her... 

greetz

 - schally

PS: PL/SQL , Triggers und Cursors sind böse

/* 57 */

----------

## MatzeOne

ach... ich bin auch nicht grade motiviert wirklich produktiv zu sein. mein gentoo läuft super und ich hab grade mal bissl meine fluxbox-configs editiert, aber das versteh ich nicht so recht unter produktiv sein. gibt ausserdem kein geld. ich dürft noch ne website für mein ex-chef machen. aber der ist sich nicht so ganz sicher wie das ganze aussehen soll, was für inhalte reinkommen und wieviel geld er bereit ist dafür auszugeben. und ausserdem hab ich gar keinen bock mehr auf websites. aber irgendwie muss man ja an geld kommen. und das ist als freiberufler nicht so leicht. ein vollzeit-job ist nicht drin, weil ich ab august wieder zur schule geh und mein fachabi nachhol. aber nun genieß ich erstmal meine ferien/urlaub.

heute geh ich erstmal mit meiner mum lecker essen. am abend vielleicht dann noch sushi essen mit nem freund. später noch auf ne kleine party.

ich hoff ich krieg noch karten für's (t)raumschiff morgen in der preview. weil ab donnerstag abend bin ich erstmal für 2 wochen weg bei meiner freundin in warschau  :Smile: 

-58-

----------

## Inte

So jetzt hab ich endlich die 800 Seiten starke Anleitung meines neues PCB Programms aus der Druckerei bekommen und kann endlich mit der Arbeit loslegen.  :Very Happy: 

In der Zwischenzeit hab ich mir die Zeit damit vertrieben einen DVD-Player auszusuchen. Eigentlich will ich meine 8 Jahre alte Onkyo Anlage (TX-SV434) behalten, obwohl Sie "nur" Dolby Pro Logic unterstützt. Deswegen hab ich mich (der Optik wegen) nach eine DVD-Player selbiger Marke umgeschaut. Hier sind meine beiden Favoriten. Vielleicht hat jemand von Euch einen Tip  :Wink: Onkyo DV-SP402E - 199

Pioneer DV-575A-K - 170-=|59|=-

----------

## schally

ich bin prinzipiell immer für pioneer... aber wenns um deine anlage geht...

hab meinen trigger endlich fertig *freu*

bis man so einen scheiss trigger in ora9i enterprise manager valid bekommt sucht man sich die augen raus... 

greetz

 - schally 

/* 60 */

----------

## schally

ich hab heut wiedermal überhaupt kein bock zu arbeiten..........

/* 61 */

----------

## py-ro

willkommen im team...

muss auf meinem Server dringend mal ein Ssh Applet ablegen.

dann hätte ich mal was sinnvolles zu tun.

--62--

----------

## schally

gestern hat mich das schreiben von dem trigger beflügelt aber heute...

ich kann die blöden laptops schon nichtmehr sehn di ich eigentlich einrichten sollte...   :Sad: 

edit: verzählt  /* 63 */

----------

## py-ro

Argh!

Mann sollte meinen das eine Firma mit einer Zentralen Verwaltung die Artikelstämme in allen Europäischen Firmen synchron hält....

Na Puste kuchen....

Und ich muss mich jetzt durch ca. 86000 Artikelnummern kämpfen und sehen ob zumindest der Beschreibung nach(5 Sprachen wovon ich gerade mal 2 kann) identisch sind...

Ich Kriech De Krise

----------

## schally

ein pl/sql programm schreiben oda is das keine oracle db ?

edit: /* 65 */ 

PS: hab mich gerade weiterentwickelt bin jetzt ein "Tux's lil helper"   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## py-ro

Wenn du mir auch noch sagst wie ein Programm erkennen soll das Bezeichnung gleich aber in einder anderen Sprache oder anders Abgekürzt etc sind, setze ich das um.

Ich warte würde mir seeehhhhhhhrrrrrrrr viel Zeit ersparen.   :Wink: 

MfG

----------

## dakjo

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Argh!
> 
> Mann sollte meinen das eine Firma mit einer Zentralen Verwaltung die Artikelstämme in allen Europäischen Firmen synchron hält....
> 
> Na Puste kuchen....
> ...

 

Na wenns nur sowas ist. Wir migrieren gerade unsere datenbank von basis dataserver nach mysql und postgresql. Das ist spannend, vor allem von da so Tabellenname wie z.B. :

INDEX, TEXT, INT, ÜBERLAUF, SELECT und so weiter

drin sind.

Da kriech ich die Krise

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das ist spannend, vor allem von da so Tabellenname wie z.B. : 
> 
> INDEX, TEXT, INT, ÜBERLAUF, SELECT und so weiter
> ...

 

SCNR (wtf scnr) aber "HA HA HA HA HA"  :Smile: 

zache partie würd ich mal sagen...

----------

## py-ro

Oder solche Tabellen wie in unserer Oracle:

KUNDE_HILF

KUNDE_HILF2 (bis 6)

oder

Tabellen wo wirklich keiner weiss wozu sie da sind sich aber keiner traut sie zu löschen....

Wir migrieren nach Axxapte (sprich MS-SQL Server)  :Embarassed: 

----------

## schally

hmm das mid der abkürzung könnte ich mir nur vorstellen (wenn sie z.B. die ersten 4 buchstaben davon sind oda so was ich annehme das sie nicht sind) aber das mid der sprache ist natürlich schwierig   :Neutral: 

----------

## SinoTech

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Oder solche Tabellen wie in unserer Oracle:
> 
> KUNDE_HILF
> 
> KUNDE_HILF2 (bis 6)
> ...

 

Hehe .. jo, kenn ich aus geschichten von meinem Prof. Der musste früher mal bei Saarstahl en proggy updaten und das war teilweise in ASM. Naja ... keiner wusste wozu das gut war aber nach dem killen von dem ASM zeugs ging nix mehr. Also haben sie's drinne gelassen ... aber wissen bis heute nicht wozu das gut ist.

Ach ja ... müsste eigentlich lernen  :Sad:  Klausuren time hat gerade angefangen .. und ich habe sowas von null bock. Hab mich scho ganzes semester damit fertig gemacht... wird Zeit das ich endlich mal en paar Wochen Urlaub hab  :Smile: 

66 (Dort sind wa stehn geblieben  :Wink:  )

----------

## schally

montag früh könnt ich kotzn...

----------

## Romses

/me too...

Ich habe meinen Morgenkaffe verschüttet, meinen ersten Bus verpasst, und mein Handy nebst Betriebsausweis vergessen...

Das Einzige, was mich morgens noch dazu motiviert, die Augen aufzumachen, anstatt weiterzuschlafen, ist der nahende Urlaub  :Smile: 

<!--67-->

----------

## schally

das was am meisten nervt ist sich heute von jetzt bis 4 uhr nachmittags mit blöden ferialpraktikantenarbeit durchzuschlagen... *würg*

<a num="68"/>

----------

## schally

boa ey jetzt is milch fürn kaffee auch noch alle... *würg*

-- 69

----------

## ian!

Erwähnte ich bereits, das ich ab heute für 3 Wochen Urlaub habe?  :Very Happy: 

70

----------

## mondauge

Und erwähnte ich bereits, dass ich zur Zeit Diplomarbeit schreiben muss?

Von daher wirds diesen Sommer für mich wohl keinen Urlaub geben  :Sad: 

-71-

----------

## schally

ich muss nur noch 2 wochen... dann 5 wochen sommerferien...   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

das ich keine milch für meinen kaffee habe belastet mich trotzdem...   :Wink: 

greetz

 - schally

----------

## schally

andere Frage macht einer von euch gtk-programmierung? 

würd mich irgendwie interessieren wenn mir irgendwer mal einen kleinen Beispiel-code schicken könnte ? 

// 72

----------

## trapperjohn

Da!  :Wink: 

Nur n Spass ... could not resist.

----------

## Inte

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Erwähnte ich bereits, das ich ab heute für 3 Wochen Urlaub habe? 

 Heißt das soviel wie: "Endlich hab ich Zeit ein fortune-mod für den Tipp des Tages zu verfassen."  :Laughing: 

Gruß, Inte.

PS.: Ich hab mal durchgezählt. Eigentlich bin ich die #81  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

 *Inte wrote:*   

> PS.: Ich hab mal durchgezählt. Eigentlich bin ich die #81 

 

Zuviel Zeit?  :Smile:  Langeweile am Arbeitsplatz?  :Very Happy:  Nicht motiviert?  :Wink: 

mondauge

82

----------

## dakjo

Muuuaaahhh, erster Urlaubstag und die kommen einfach nicht ohne mich aus. Schon um 8:45 Uhr geht das Telefon. Mein Gott, die haben alle keine Ahnung.

Na dann 83.

----------

## ian!

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   Erwähnte ich bereits, das ich ab heute für 3 Wochen Urlaub habe?  Heißt das soviel wie: "Endlich hab ich Zeit ein fortune-mod für den Tipp des Tages zu verfassen." 
> 
> Gruß, Inte.
> 
> PS.: Ich hab mal durchgezählt. Eigentlich bin ich die #81 

 

Ich sagte Urlaub.  :Wink: 

Ernsthaft: Ich habe gestern mein Infrastructure-Amt für gentoo.de etc. abgetreten. Somit habe ich darauf auch keinen Einfluss mehr.

84

----------

## Marlo

Möööööhh,

hab ich eine montagsnachmittagsumdreiuhrlust  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Aber ich hab Heute 

Geburtstag

werde 1 Jahr alt, wie schön.

85

----------

## schally

Gratulations Marlboro... 

greetz

 - schally 

86

----------

## ian!

 *Marlboro wrote:*   

> werde 1 Jahr alt, wie schön.

 

1 Jahr?

87

----------

## schally

er meint ein Jahr im forum !   :Very Happy: 

aber was heist Möööh ?

edit: sry zählen vergessen  // 88

----------

## Inte

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 1 Jahr?

 Der gute Mann hält es schon 1 Jahr hier im Forum aus. Schade nur, daß die Arbeit hier im Forum keine akademischen Vorteile bringt. *zumeinemdekanrüberschiel*  :Mr. Green: 

-=89=-

----------

## toskala

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Erwähnte ich bereits, das ich ab heute für 3 Wochen Urlaub habe? 

 

sehr frech  :Shocked:  , ich hab nur 1woche gekriegt   :Evil or Very Mad:   na sei dir gegönnt  :Wink: 

90, oder 01011010

----------

## ian!

Ach so! Hehe. Darauf hatte ich ja jetzt mal garnicht geachtet.

Merke: Am ersten Urlaubstag auf Handwerker warten zu müssen, um dann zu erfahren, daß diese doch erst wieder nochmal am nächsten Tag vorbeischauen macht keinen Spass.   :Rolling Eyes: 

91

----------

## toskala

nun, das ist normal, mein heizungsableser hat auch 3 anläufe gebraucht um zu merken, dass ich seine ansagen "so zwischen 9 und 16 uhr" nicht lustig fand... mal davon ab, dass er 2x nicht kam   :Confused: 

handwerker müsst ich sein, ich sollte meinem chef auch sagen "och, so zwischen KW 32 und 54 isses dann mal fertig" *g*

92  :Smile: 

----------

## mondauge

Jaa... das wär schön. *träum*

mondauge

93

----------

## amne

Alles Gute zum Forumsgeburtstag, Marlboro.  :Very Happy: 

Ich war heute nach ca. 1,5 Wochen Urlaub auch mal wieder arbeiten, ganz schön ungewohnt...

94

----------

## Marlo

Herzlichen Dank an alle Geburtstags-Gratulanten,

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

Kaum hatte ich den Thread abgeschickt, ging das betriebliche Generve erst richtig los. Keine Zeit mehr gehabt, bis jetzt. 

Na, nochmals schönen Dank und liebe Grüße an Alle

Ma

Edit: 95

Also, der Mozilla 1.7 bringt mich noch mal um. So was von ....

----------

## Inte

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ich war heute nach ca. 1,5 Wochen Urlaub auch mal wieder arbeiten, ganz schön ungewohnt...

 Wie war's den in Ex-Jugoslawien?

*marlboroeinyestortymitkerzeüberreich*

96

----------

## toskala

muhaha, heute ist der letzte offizielle "arbeitstag" vor meinem urlaub. ich muss nur noch den studenten dahingehend instruieren, dass er nix von dem anfasst was ich ihm verboten habe und dann bin ich weg  :Very Happy:  dummerweise kommt der student erst um 14:30 zur arbeit *narf*

----------

## ian!

 *toskala wrote:*   

> muhaha, heute ist der letzte offizielle "arbeitstag" vor meinem urlaub. ich muss nur noch den studenten dahingehend instruieren, dass er nix von dem anfasst was ich ihm verboten habe und dann bin ich weg

 

Och.. dann darf der Arme wahrscheinlich garnichts mehr, was?  :Wink: 

Na, dann wünsche ich doch schon mal einen schönen Urlaub.  :Cool: 

/me, der wieder auf Handwerker wartet..

98

----------

## schally

nur noch 1 woche und 3 tage und 6 stunden *ggg* dann endlich sommerferien voll und ganz !!! juhuuu 

greetz 

 - schally

edit: /* 99 */

----------

## mondauge

nix gegen Studenten bitte. Ich bin auch noch einer (bis Ende September).  :Smile: 

100 <- bekomm ich was dafür?  :Very Happy: 

mondauge

----------

## amne

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *amne wrote:*   Ich war heute nach ca. 1,5 Wochen Urlaub auch mal wieder arbeiten, ganz schön ungewohnt... Wie war's den in Ex-Jugoslawien?
> 
> 

 

Fein, nen Haufen Cevapcici gefuttert und im absolut sauberen Meer rumgeplantscht.  :Very Happy: 

-> 100 <-

edit: AAAAAAAAAAAAAaAAAAAAAAAAargh, zu langsam.  :Confused: 

Dann halt 101.

----------

## toskala

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Och.. dann darf der Arme wahrscheinlich garnichts mehr, was? 
> 
> 

 

nun, ich muss gerade eine doku schreiben wie er mittels tar ein backup wiederherstellt, falls mal jemand ein postfach oder ähnliches hier löscht *wahnsinnigwerd* mit "code beispielen für die befehle"  :Crying or Very sad: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Na, dann wünsche ich doch schon mal einen schönen Urlaub. 
> 
> 

 

danke  :Smile: 

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /me, der wieder auf Handwerker wartet..
> 
> 

 

was sollen die denn eigentlich dramatisches anstellen?

100!  :Wink: 

edit! mist, dann eben 102  :Smile: 

----------

## aZZe

Erwähnte ich schon, dass mein nächster Urlaub erst im Januar ist?   :Crying or Very sad:   *heeeuuull*

--- 103

----------

## mondauge

Ich hab gewonnen  :Razz: 

-- 104 --

----------

## toskala

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Ich hab gewonnen 
> 
> -- 104 --

 

vor dem spiel ist nach dem spiel, es kommt ja bald 200 und dann auch irgendwann die 1000  :Wink: 

105 *g*

----------

## ian!

 *toskala wrote:*   

> nun, ich muss gerade eine doku schreiben wie er mittels tar ein backup wiederherstellt, falls mal jemand ein postfach oder ähnliches hier löscht *wahnsinnigwerd* mit "code beispielen für die befehle" 

 

Also sowas, was man sonst in fünf Minuten macht, was aber zu dokumentieren eine halbe Ewigkeit dauert?  :Wink: 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> was sollen die denn eigentlich dramatisches anstellen?

 

Mit einer Stunde Verspätung sind die nun auch wirklich endlich da.

Die kräftigen Unwetter und Regengüsse hier im Ruhrgebiet haben zu Tage gebracht, dass die Regenrinnen alle dicht und zugesetzt sind. Nun wird das alles neu gemacht. So neue Rohre sehen auch einfach schicker aus.  :Wink: 

/me, der mit Laptop im Wohnzimmer auf der Couch sitzt und die Handwerker bei der Arbeit begutachtet.   :Cool: 

106

----------

## toskala

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Also sowas, was man sonst in fünf Minuten macht, was aber zu dokumentieren eine halbe Ewigkeit dauert? 

 

ja, genau solche tätigkeiten. jetzt muss ich auch noch screenshots machen für das arcserv... widerborstig!

 *ian! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mit einer Stunde Verspätung sind die nun auch wirklich endlich da.
> 
> Die kräftigen Unwetter und Regengüsse hier im Ruhrgebiet haben zu Tage gebracht, dass die Regenrinnen alle dicht und zugesetzt sind. Nun wird das alles neu gemacht. So neue Rohre sehen auch einfach schicker aus. 
> ...

 

anderen leuten beim arbeiten zugucken macht immer viel spass *g* dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich noch den handwerker fürs schlafzimmerfenster bestellen muss, da ist der griff schon halb abgefallen, aber da muss ich vorher mit der hausverwaltung streiten  :Evil or Very Mad: 

/me, der mit microsoft-word screenshots in ein stinkiges dokument einpflegen muss   :Shocked: 

oh, ähm, 107

----------

## ian!

 *toskala wrote:*   

> anderen leuten beim arbeiten zugucken macht immer viel spass *g* dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich noch den handwerker fürs schlafzimmerfenster bestellen muss, da ist der griff schon halb abgefallen, aber da muss ich vorher mit der hausverwaltung streiten  

 

Ach die sind bei uns eigentlich immer recht pflegeleicht. 

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ja, genau solche tätigkeiten. jetzt muss ich auch noch screenshots machen für das arcserv... widerborstig!
> 
> [...]
> 
> /me, der mit microsoft-word screenshots in ein stinkiges dokument einpflegen muss  

 

Hehehe.. und täglich grüßt das Murmeltier.. warum kommt mir das alles so bekannt vor?  :Laughing: 

/me, dem auffällt, daß das hier schon langsam extrem Off-Topic im Off-Topic Thread wird.  :Wink: 

108

----------

## schally

ein gepflegter off topic thread muss doch wohl auch sein oder ??  :Wink: 

/* 109 */

greetz

 - schally

----------

## toskala

war das der thread nicht schon immer  :Wink: ?

also gut: wir motivieren uns  zur arbeit indem wir uns alle wieder vorhalten, dass bill gates sagte, dass gnu-software arbeitsplätze zerstört!  :Smile: 

110 *g*

----------

## Romses

111 <- Auch nicht schlecht

Hmmm. Das Mittagessen war gut...

Aber motivierter bin ich deshalb immer noch nicht...

----------

## toskala

die gesellschaft beim mittagessen war auch toll *g* wir haben so nette praktikantinnen   :Wink: 

112

----------

## Inte

 *toskala wrote:*   

> wir haben so nette praktikantinnen  

 Und Du armer mußt in Deinem Urlaub auf Ihre Gesellschaft verzichten? Mein Beileid.  :Wink: 

-=113=-

----------

## toskala

jar, das ist der ultimative show-stopper  :Wink: 

motiviert aber dafür zur arbeit  :Wink: 

114

----------

## schally

wer raucht eigentlich von euch und wenn ja welche marke/n... ?

greetz

 - schally

----------

## SinoTech

<-- Raucht .. aber nur Marke Eigenbau (Heißt selbst gedreht).

Marke : Samson mild ... ach nee ... darf man ja nemma "mild" nennen ... egal

Mfg

Sino

115

----------

## Romses

Ich rauche <nicht>,

Ich habe schon immer <nichts> geraucht, und werde auch weiterhin bei dieser Marke bleiben  :Smile: 

Gruß Romses

----------

## ian!

 *schally wrote:*   

> wer raucht eigentlich von euch und wenn ja welche marke/n... ?

 

/me hat zum Jahreswechsel aufgehört, sich dadurch ein Notebook finanziert und noch Gewinn dabei gemacht.  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *schally wrote:*   

> wer raucht eigentlich von euch und wenn ja welche marke/n... ?
> 
> greetz
> 
>  - schally

 

Schwarzer Krauser No.1

119

----------

## think4urs11

 *ian! wrote:*   

> /me hat zum Jahreswechsel aufgehört, sich dadurch ein Notebook finanziert und noch Gewinn dabei gemacht. 

 Da hast aber reichlich geraucht.   :Rolling Eyes: 

/me raucht Gauloises 'red'

und zur Motivation für die Anwesenden - hab Urlaub bis fast Sept.

120

----------

## toskala

/me hat nie geraucht und wirds auch nich anfangen *stolzbin* 

121

----------

## mondauge

Ich rauch einmal im Jahr ne dicke Havanna mit n paar Kumpels zusammen. Ansonsten rauch ich die Marke <passiv>, was sich aber in Grenzen hält und nix kostet  :Smile: 

mondauge

122

----------

## Romses

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Ansonsten rauch ich die Marke <passiv>, was sich aber in Grenzen hält und nix kostet 
> 
> 

 

Schnorrer   :Laughing: 

123 (Ich bekomme immer die coolen nummern  :Cool:  )

----------

## schally

ich rauch am Liebsten Benson & Hedges

und auch mal selbstgedreht mit nem Samson Halfzware Shag... oder an feiertagen auch mal n' old holborne 

124

greetz

 - schally

----------

## Inte

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf den Anruf einer Elektronikfirma und kann solange nix sinnvolles machen. Da hab ich 'ne Sig für meine Mailingliste gebastelt. Was haltet Ihr davon?

```
----------------------------

| /\ /\ | Mannheim | /\ /\ |

| \°|°/ | Vengeful | \°|°/ |

|  V"V  | Vampires |  V"V  |

----------------------------
```

Ach ja, das Spiel nennt sich BloodBowl und ist eine Art "Football-Brettspiel mit der Möglichkeit Gegner ins Jenseits zu befördern"  :Wink: 

*ungeduldigaufstelefonschau*

.oO(Wenn die nicht gleich anrufen, bastel ich noch ein Team-Logo mit Inkscape)

*weiteraufstelefonschau*

-=5*25=-

----------

## mondauge

Ich hab mir grad nen neuen kernel draufgezogen (mm-sources-2.6.7) und jetzt geht xmms nimmer (seg. fault). USE="-opengl" und dann emergen wies hier im Forum steht funzt net :/

Naja.. und jetzt steh ich ohne Musik bei der Arbeit da *heul*. Naja.. mal kucken ob ichs wieder hinkrieg. Da hab ich wenigstens was zu tun, was sich mal nicht mit meiner Diplomarbeit beschäftigt  :Smile: 

mondauge

/126/ oder /5*25+1/ oder /2*3*3*7/

----------

## toskala

ob rauchen zum arbeiten ermuntert  :Smile: ?

127!

----------

## mondauge

oioioi.. toskala.. da musst du aber am zählen ochmal arbeiten oder schneller posten  :Very Happy: 

-128-

EDIT: Ok.. er hats gemerkt ^^Last edited by mondauge on Wed Jul 28, 2004 11:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## toskala

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ach ja, das Spiel nennt sich BloodBowl und ist eine Art "Football-Brettspiel mit der Möglichkeit Gegner ins Jenseits zu befördern" 

 

wie? du bist n tabletopper?

wusst gar nich, dass sich sowas hier tummelt, ich hab jahrelang 40k gespielt *g*

edit: mist! 129  :Wink: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ob rauchen zum arbeiten ermuntert ?

 Nein aber es ist eine gute Ausrede wenn die Kaffeetasse leer ist - oder war das andersrum?

2^7+2^1 <edit> hrrrmpf mir so schön in die Parade fahren is gemein *heul*

----------

## toskala

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> oioioi.. toskala.. da musst du aber am zählen ochmal arbeiten oder schneller posten 

 

arbeiten ist ab heute das falsche wort.

ich komme grade aus dem café vom frühstücken  :Very Happy: 

und nachher geh ich gemütlich ins rechenzentrum und schuster ein wenig an nem server herum, mal sehen ob mich der erfreut heute noch...

und dann ist aber definitiv _urlaub_ !

scheiss zählerei 131!

----------

## toskala

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> [2^7

 

echo 2^7 | bc

128

falsch gezähl!  :Smile:  132

mist, er hats gemerkt  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß und gutes Wetter  :Smile: 

mondauge

133

----------

## toskala

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> ich wünsch dir auf jeden Fall schon mal viel Spaß und gutes Wetter 

 

dangefein, sagemal, wie biste eigentlich auf deine signature gekommen?

----------

## think4urs11

 *toskala wrote:*   

> mist, er hats gemerkt 

 ätsch  :Wink: 

10000111

----------

## mondauge

 *toskala wrote:*   

> wie biste eigentlich auf deine signature gekommen?

 

Der Spruch ist von mir, aber das andere mit dem echo definitv nicht  :Smile:  Das hab ich irgendwo mal gefunden. Es war glaub ich sogar hier im Forum. Is aber cool, oder? 

mondauge

### 136 ###

----------

## Inte

 *toskala wrote:*   

> wie? du bist n tabletopper?

 Noch nicht lange. Bei W40K hätte ich viel zuviel Geld in die Figuren investiert.  :Wink:  Als ich vor kurzem durch 'nen Kumpel auf BloodBowl aufmerksam wurde, hab ich gleich zugeschlagen, weil es doch recht übersichtlich ist. Meine Freundin hab' ich auch begeistern können.  :Very Happy:  Ihr macht das Figuren anmalen so Spaß  :Laughing: 

137

----------

## toskala

jor, sehr nett das ding *g*

ich habs mal unfreflektiert eingegeben und war sehr erheitert  :Wink: 

138

----------

## mondauge

Jetzt kommt der Oberhammer: nachdem ich jetzt xmms neu kompiliert hab, läuft er als root einwandfrei, aber wenn ich ihn als User starte gibts nen segfault  :Mad: 

139

----------

## toskala

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *toskala wrote:*   wie? du bist n tabletopper? Noch nicht lange. Bei W40K hätte ich viel zuviel Geld in die Figuren investiert.  Als ich vor kurzem durch 'nen Kumpel auf BloodBowl aufmerksam wurde, hab ich gleich zugeschlagen, weil es doch recht übersichtlich ist. Meine Freundin hab' ich auch begeistern können.  Ihr macht das Figuren anmalen so Spaß 
> 
> 

 

naja, mich hat bei bloodbowl immer geärgert, dass man keine fahrzeuge bauen kann  :Wink:  ich hab immer sehr gerne mit nem dremel und green-stuff modelliert.

eigene chaos-marines entworfen und modelliert etc.

irgendwann kam dann aber das arbeitsleben und ich musste das hobby aufgeben - zeitfresser ohne ende. wenn man 80stunden an einem modell sitzt bis es nur ordentlich bemalt ist, dann naja...  :Wink: 

wobei ich ja sagen muss, ich würde schon mal wieder ein kleines kontingent 40k aufbauen wollen... nur nach den neuen punkteregeln müsste ich wesentlich mehr geld ausgeben für eine 1500 punkte armee als früher... naja  :Smile:  very offtopic *g*

140

----------

## toskala

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Jetzt kommt der Oberhammer: nachdem ich jetzt xmms neu kompiliert hab, läuft er als root einwandfrei, aber wenn ich ihn als User starte gibts nen segfault  139

 

zicken evtl. die rechte auf das sound device?

141

----------

## schally

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Jetzt kommt der Oberhammer: nachdem ich jetzt xmms neu kompiliert hab, läuft er als root einwandfrei, aber wenn ich ihn als User starte gibts nen segfault 
> 
> 139

 

bist als user nicht in group audio ?   :Wink:   scherz

greetz

 - schally 

edit: 142

----------

## mondauge

das scheint ein Problem mit dem ALSA Output Plugin zu sein. Xmms geht einwandfrei, wenn ich das OSS Ausgabe Plugin benutze. Beim ALSA Plugin gibts den Segmentation Fault.

mondauge

143

----------

## Inte

@toskala: Na ja, selbst designen will ich dann doch nicht. Gegen ein paar hübsche Zinnfiguren mit 'ner ordentlichen Bemalung hab ich nichts einzuwenden. Da hält sich der materielle/zeitliche Aufwand gerade noch in Grenzen.

12²

----------

## mondauge

Ich hätte mal Lust Mage, Knight, Dungeons zu spielen. Ich hab zwar noch nichts davon, aber ich habs im FanFor mal ausprobiert. Sah echt gut aus. 40k und BloodBowl kenn ich leider nicht.

mondauge

& 145 &

----------

## toskala

mondauge:

http://www.games-workshop.com/

mifft: 146!

----------

## Inte

http://www.bloodbowl.de/

-=147=-

----------

## schally

ich bin und bleib ein eingefleischter magic spieler: 

http://www.wizards.com/magic/welcome.asp?cmp=ILC-MTGCOMURL

weiß nicht ob das von euch kennt... die meisten denken es ist kindisch ich finds nur genial... 

greetz

 - schally

----------

## mondauge

Ein paar Studienkollegen von mir haben das mal gespielt und ich fands gar nicht mal so schlecht. Selber gespielt hab ich aber nie. Was die Jungs da so abgezogen haben, sah schon sehr eingefleischt aus ^^

mondauge

149

----------

## schally

ja... ist einiger aufwand das zu lernen überhaupt weil es jetzt gegen damals scho so viele zusatzregeln gibt.... 

f*** this sh** scho wieder zum zählen vergessen 

3*50

----------

## ian!

Mein Gott. Kaum ist man mal 4 Stunden weg, so sind wir schon bei..

151

----------

## toskala

mihihi ja so schnelllebig ist das internetz!

152

----------

## schally

zur motivation: 

es ist schon wieder dreiviertel neun...  :Wink: 

verdammte sche**** schon wieder zählen vergessen 153

greetz

 - schally

----------

## _hephaistos_

@schally: was arbeitest du? das scheint ja dein lieblingsthread zu sein  :Smile: 

one-hundred-fifty-four

----------

## mondauge

Das is ja auch n toller Thread. Ich hatte Mühe mir zu verkneifen einen Post a la: "Neuer Tag, neuer Post" zu machen  :Very Happy: 

mondauge

155

----------

## schally

eigenltich arbeite ich gar nicht ich geh in die htl für edv und organisation..

jetzt mach ich gerade mein ferialpraktikum und mein chef/kollege kommt immer sehr spät und wenn er da ist ist auch nicht die hölle los... deswegen. 

außerdem der thread gefällt mir einfach *ggg*

edit: und scho wieder vergessen 156

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Ich bin müde, mampfe mein Frühstück vorm Rechner, trink eine Club Mate und darf gleich zur Arbeit düsen und komische Sachen machen.

Ach ja

.-!>157<!-.

----------

## ian!

 *birnbaumtruhe wrote:*   

> [...]und darf gleich zur Arbeit düsen und komische Sachen machen.

 

Haha.. ach Gott. Diese Software konnte ich bei meinem Arbeitgeber verbannen. Ist ja nett gedacht diese Software, aber das war es dann auch schon.

158

----------

## dertobi123

Club Mate trinken kommt gut   :Smile: 

159

----------

## schally

Club Mate? 

160

----------

## mondauge

Ich kenns auch net  :Sad: 

161

----------

## ian!

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Club Mate trinken kommt gut  

 

Allerdings. Bekommt man leider nur nicht überall.

162

----------

## dertobi123

Mein Kistchen ist auch schon wieder fast leer  :Sad:  Nachher mal mit meinem Dealer sprechen  :Wink: 

163

PS:

Club Mate ist ein coffeinhaltiges Erfrischungsgetränk auf Mate Basis, quasi ein Eistee der (zumindest anfangs) ein wenig nach Aschenbecher schmeckt.

----------

## Inte

Ihr seid Schuld!  :Wink:  Ich sitze in 'nem Büro ohne Klimaanlage und ein Eistee wäre jetzt genau das Richtige. Bin mal gespannt, was mein Chef für ein Gesciht macht, wenn ich jetzt zum Getränkehändler düse  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dertobi123

*mateschluerf*

165

----------

## toskala

ich urlaubsgenieser werde jetzt erstmal zur post gehen, ein päckchen verschicken und gleich danach in mein lieblingscafé wandern und frühstücken gehen.

*streeeeeeeeck*  :Wink: 

166

----------

## schally

ich glaub ich war in den letzten 2 wochen einer der aktivsten im deutschen forum... arbeiten ist scho klasse  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Das Leben kann so schön sein, wenn Die Kollegen 'nen Eisbecher mit Schoko, Pistazie, Walnuß, Tiramisu und ganz viel Sahne mitbringen.  :Mr. Green: 

.oO(Nur wo zum Geier ist meine Hängematte?)

168

----------

## mondauge

Ich glaub ich schaff bei der falschen Firma  :Sad:  Aber n Eis wär genau das richtige jetzt.. ich glaub ich geh schnell vor zum Lidl und hol mir nen Packen voll  :Very Happy: 

mondauge

 *Quote:*   

> 169

 

----------

## Inte

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Ich glaub ich schaff bei der falschen Firma

 Wohl eher die falsche Fakultät  :Rolling Eyes: 

170

----------

## mondauge

wieso Fakultät?

mondauge

171

----------

## Inte

Bist Du nicht noch auf der Uni?

172

PS.: Die Kollegen sind auch nur so nett zu mir, weil die mich nicht so lange ertragen müssen  :Wink:  Praktikum kann so was schönes sein.

----------

## mondauge

Ahhhhh..  :Smile:  Nein ich bin auf der Uni, sondern Student an der Berufsakademie Mannheim. Das ist ein duales Studium das über 3 Jahre geht, d.h. man ist die 3 Jahre über jeweils ein viertel Jahr in der BA um etwas Theorie zu lernen und im Anschluss ein viertel Jahr in der Firma, bei der man sich für das Studium bewerben muss um überhaupt auf die BA gehen zu können, um dort die Theorie praktisch umzusetzen. Ich bin jetzt in der letzten Praxisphase, d.h. in der Firma und da wird eben eine Diplomarbeit erstellt. Ende September bin ich dann fertig und hab hoffentlich mein Diplom  :Smile: 

mondauge

173

edit: Link war falsch

----------

## Inte

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> ... Student an der Berufsakademie Mannheim.

  :Very Happy:  Meine Freundin hat letztes Jahr an der BA ihren Dipl.-Betriebswirt gemacht. Die Welt ist so klein. 

173

----------

## amne

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 173

 

Haha, verzählt!

175

edit: Irgendwie sind die Nummern sowieso falsch hier. Bei 25 Posts pro Seite sollten dieses Post als erstes auf Seite 8 eigentlich 176 sein.

----------

## Inte

 *amne wrote:*   

> edit: Irgendwie sind die Nummern sowieso falsch hier. Bei 25 Posts pro Seite sollten dieses Post als erstes auf Seite 8 eigentlich 176 sein.

 Stimmt  :Embarassed: 

Das liegt daran, das der Erste im Thread nicht mitgezählt wird.

Na gut. Hier kommt die korrigierte 177  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mondauge

gut gut.. um etwaigen weiteren Zählfehler vorzubeugen, werd ich gleich noch die nächste Nummer hinposten.

178

----------

## Realmaker

Eigentlich wurden ja nur die gezählt, die auch unmotiviert sind  :Wink: 

(Ja, deswegen poste ich jetzt keine Nummer  :Rolling Eyes: )

----------

## birnbaumtruhe

Urlaub verschoben. Club Mate ist fast leer und ich muss noch ein Projekt bis nächste Woche fertig machen. Die Welt ist manchmal so ungerecht

Da wir von Fakultät gesprochen haben, <5! + 59> - Erstmal Kippe und Mate.

P.S.: Loscher liefert ins ganze Bundesgebiet für Club Mate, in Frankfurt gibt es noch eine Niederlassung bzw. großen Getränkhandel mit Mate.

P.P.S.: @IAN Ich finde Intrexx auch so na ja ...

----------

## schally

heute wär ein motivationskick sehr angesagt... oder ein kühles bierchen und ne hängematte eines von beiden aber auf keinen fall "arbeiten"... *bäh*

----------

## schally

hey leute...

herzlich willkommen und einen guten morgen in der neuen woche!!  :Wink: 

montag morgen ist wieder mal - so wie immer - zum kotzen... 

/* 181 */

----------

## Ragin

Also mal abgesehen davon das ich noch müde bin ist der Tag gar ned so schlecht...

Schönes Büro mit einem wunderschönen Ausblick in einen Garten, die Sonne scheint, was kann es besseres geben wenn man schon arbeiten muss? *g*

*182*

----------

## schally

wenn ich aus dem fenster sehe seh ich erstmal eine garage die voll mit alten trafos ist weiter dahinter eine zement-fabrik, ein umspannwerk irgendeine tankstelle, einen reifen-händler und ganz ganz weit dahinter einen berg mit ganz ganz vielen bäumen drauf... wie schöns jetzt wär da oben mit nem kühlen bierchen den tagesanbruch zu feiern *träum*

hey das keiner antwort auf mein problemchen hat... https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=204698&highlight=

ich weiß das ich diesen thread damit 1. verunstalte und 2.vergewaltige aber mir geht das scho ziemlich auf den wecker 

/*183*/

----------

## Inte

185

Warum ich hier schon wieder was schreibe, sagt ja schon der Titel des Thread aus  :Wink: Jetzt würde ich so gerne ...... im Schwimmbad liegen

... meine Blood Bowl Figuren weiter anmalen

... kiteboarden gehen

... meinen neuen DVD-Player ausprobieren

... ein Eis essen

... die Hängematte zu 'nem Schläfchen überreden

...Soll ich die Liste fortsetzen, oder hat jetzt jeder verstanden wieviel Lust ich gerade zum Arbeiten habe?  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## py-ro

Willkommen im Club,

 nach einer Woche bettruhe hat sich ganz schön was angestaut....

Py

--186--

----------

## mondauge

ich komm grad aus nem gediegenen Meeting wo man sich hat berieseln lassen können und jetzt bin noch viel motivierter also vorher, wieder was zu schaffen ^^

mondauge

187

----------

## pYrania

eigentlich wird der erste mitgezählt, schliesslich beginnen wir doch alle bei 0, oder?  :Smile: 

188

----------

## dakjo

189 weil ich gerade so motiviert bin

----------

## schally

mir ist langweilig,... mir ist langweilig,... ohne dich ohne dich *sing*

190

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> mir ist langweilig,... mir ist langweilig,... ohne dich ohne dich *sing* 
> 
> 

 

*Alle_191_Ohren_zuhalt*

Vorschlag, bei 200 wieder rückwärts zählen und wer die 0 hat, hat gewonnen!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakjo

Damit wir mal vorwärts kommen

192

----------

## mondauge

Oh.. wenn wir rückwärts zählen würden, dann passen ja nur noch 207 Posts hin  :Sad:  und es gibt bestimmt noch viel mehr Tage, an denen jemand demotiviert ist, was zu arbeiten und es wäre doch schade, wenn man dann nicht posten könnte weil die Nummern ausgegangen sind  :Very Happy:  Außer man zählt dann bei $-1, -2, \dots$ weiter... 

193 <-> mondauge

----------

## py-ro

Was hab ich nur angerichte....  :Twisted Evil: 

--194--

----------

## schally

ich find den thread toll wenn einer demotiviert ist kann er einfach dampf ablassn... 

195

----------

## toskala

oh verdammt, ich hab nen kater, ich bin total kaputt und ich komme direkt aus meinem urlaub.    :Sad: 

noch dazu fang ich heute morgen um 8:30 zu arbeiten an und zu allererst schlägt mir der verwesende kadaver der schandtaten meiner urlaubsvertretung entgegen.

das ticketsystem _platzt_ bald, mein postkasten quillt über - ich bin schon wieder reif für die insel.

196   :Shocked: 

----------

## mondauge

Hallo Toskala,

wie war der Urlaub  :Smile:  Schön dich wieder im Forum zu sehen ^^

mondauge

197

----------

## toskala

huhu  :Smile: 

also der urlaub war an sich toll, ich wurde nur 14 mal von der urlaubsvertretung in panischen anruf-attacken zu erreichen versucht  :Wink: 

aber sonst sehr unterhaltsam, ich war in stuttgart und habe mir den pelz verbrannt in der hitze die da herrscht, aber die letzten tage friedlich wieder im kühlen norden verbracht, eigentlich wars super - nur zu kurz  :Wink: 

buch ausgelesen (the picture of dorian gray) ein anderes angefangen (hesse: unterm rad) und mich damit angefreundet auf meine alten tage python zu lernen  :Wink: 

198

----------

## dakjo

Toll, das demotivierenste ist mein neuer Arbeitgeber ab dem 1.10. .

Wie heissen die ? Bundesagentur für Arbeit ?

So wer übertrifft das ?

--->199<---

----------

## py-ro

Ey geil ab dem 1.1.2005 bin ich auch in dem Laden  :Wink: 

--200--

----------

## dakjo

@py-ro Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum 300 Post, und zum neuen Arbeitgeber  :Wink: .

So, nu geht Bergab. Wie überall in Deutschland ........

---<199>---

----------

## toskala

ach, ich war auch schon arbeitslos das geht alles wieder bergauf, man muss nur bereit sein sich den arsch aufzureissen  :Wink: 

201  :Smile: 

du hast dich verzählt, wir sind erst bei 200  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

toskala hat nicht aufgepast   :Very Happy: 

Ab 200 gehts abwärts  :Wink: 

--198--

----------

## Inte

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Ab 200 gehts abwärts 

 Da hab ich ja noch 175 Jahre Zeit  :Laughing: 

203

----------

## py-ro

Die Zählene Nummer   :Laughing: 

--196--

----------

## toskala

mist, ja ich hab nicht aufgepasst, wieso gehts denn eigentlich wieder abwärts  :Smile: 

wieso gings denn eigentlich überhaupt aufwärts? *verwirrt*

195

----------

## py-ro

Wer die 0 hat muss einen Ausgeben  :Wink: 

--194--

----------

## Inte

 *toskala wrote:*   

> mist, ja ich hab nicht aufgepasst, wieso gehts denn eigentlich wieder abwärts 
> 
> wieso gings denn eigentlich überhaupt aufwärts? *verwirrt*

 Das wissen die Herrschaften mit den Wirtschaftsprognosen auch nie  :Laughing: 

193 ... und ich bin immer noch dagegen.

----------

## dakjo

Laut Wirtschaftsprognose gehts ab -20 wieder aufwärt ______

----192

----------

## schally

in übereinstimmung mit der prophezeiung: 

/* no comment */

--191--

----------

## dakjo

Ausser die Ideenpatente kommen doch, dann wollen sich auch die Wirtschaftsprognostiker zu Patenanwälten umschulen lassen. 

--190--

----------

## mondauge

Ich schließ mich Inte an.. ich bin auch gegen das runterzählen..

mondauge

211

? 189 ?

----------

## py-ro

Das ist mien Thread  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Hier wird das gemacht was ich sage  :Wink: 

--188--

----------

## schally

wir könnten abstimmen  :Wink: 

187

----------

## toskala

die demokratie ist aber doch auch nur die herrschaft der mehrheit über die minderheit...  :Wink: 

186

----------

## mondauge

Ja, auf nen Poll hätt ich mal wieder Lust  :Razz: 

215

185

----------

## toskala

dann nimm doch den x.org poll  :Wink: 

184

----------

## Inte

Bin gerade auf den folgenden Thread gestoßen Dvorak Keyboard und überlege, ob ich nicht einfach mal ausprobieren soll.

217 aka. 183

Introducing the Dvorak Keyboard

----------

## mondauge

Ich hab daheim noch ne alte Tastatur rumfahren.. Da könnte ich die Tasten umstecken damit ich wenigstens seh, welche Taste wo is  :Smile: 

218   >  182

mondauge

----------

## toskala

hab ich mir auch schonmal überlegt, nur woher krieg ich son teil und wie sehen die dinger aus?

181

----------

## mondauge

 *toskala wrote:*   

> dann nimm doch den x.org poll 

 

Da hab ich schon lange gevoted  :Smile: 

mondauge

220 > 180

----------

## toskala

hmm, vielleicht sollten wir nen neuen poll erfinden  :Wink: 

179

----------

## Inte

 *toskala wrote:*   

> hab ich mir auch schonmal überlegt, nur woher krieg ich son teil und wie sehen die dinger aus?

 Dvorak Layout Diagram

 *http://www.tifaq.com/keyboards/dvorak-keyboards.html wrote:*   

> In 1936, August Dvorak, a professor of statistics at University of Washington, proposed rearranging the keyboards alphabetic keys in a layout that is more equitable to the fingers. His design improved efficiency by placing common letters on the home row and also making the stronger fingers do most of the work.
> 
> The Dvorak layout has been accepted by the American National Standards Institute (ANSI) and has its advocates.

 

Apropos neuen Poll erfinden. Im LiMux-Thread gab es Rufe nach einem "Wohin soll ich auswandern"-Thread.

222 != 178

----------

## _hephaistos_

@inte: ja, da wär ich dafür::: IRELAND!!!

223 <> 177

----------

## slick

Also mit dem Runterzählen funktioniert ja schon ganz gut. Muß ja nicht jeder mitmachen, das wirkt dann realistischer  :Wink: 

1,272727....  aka 224/176

----------

## mondauge

Wie ist das eigentlich mit Umlauten beim Dvorak Layout?

mondauge

225/175 == 1,2857143

----------

## slick

1,2988505747126436781609195402299

----------

## toskala

ich will entweder nach canada oder nach asien, asien muss es dann aber schon shanghai oder hongkong sein.

174

----------

## dakjo

Finnland bzw. Norwegen würd mich ja schon reitzen.........

.... bin da so eher der kältere Typ  :Wink: 

173

----------

## Realmaker

Kanada würde mich persönlich ja etwas reizen

172

----------

## slick

 :Shocked:  Was, wir sind schon bei

```
 _ _____ _ 

/ |___  / |

| |  / /| |

| | / / | |

|_|/_/  |_|
```

? Wie die Zeit vergeht.....

http://www.network-science.de/ascii/

----------

## toskala

naja, ich finde asien schon irgendwie faszinierend, soviele menschen, soviel neon  :Wink:  ich muss auf jeden fall einen längeren urlaub dahin planen...

170  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@slick: geniale seite!!

endlich konnte ich meine /etc/motd gescheit machen:

```

  ________               __                 

 /  _____/  ____   _____/  |_  ____   ____  

/   \  ____/ __ \ /    \   __\/  _ \ /  _ \ 

\    \_\  \  ___/|   |  \  | (  <_> |  <_> )

 \______  /\___  >___|  /__|  \____/ \____/ 

        \/     \/     \/                    

```

soll "gentoo" heißen  :Smile: 

```

  **   ****   **** 

 ***  */// * */// *

//** /*   / /*   /*

 /** /***** / **** 

 /** /*/// * ///*  

 /** /*   /*   *   

 ****/ ****   *    

////  ////   /     

```

----------

## schally

morgen... ich hab ein ascii-gnu für euch : 

```

  ,           , 

 /             \ 

((__-^^-,-^^-__)) 

 `-_---' `---_-' 

  `--|o` 'o|--' 

     \  `  / 

      ): :( 

      :o_o: 

       "-" 

```

-168-

----------

## slick

Ich mag Ascii's  :Smile: 

Hier noch was nettes:

http://www.degraeve.com/gif2txt.shtml , sieht verdammt cool aus bei width 250, bgColor black und colorized HTML   :Very Happy: 

http://www.asciibabes.com/ - ausdrucken und an der Bürowand optimal

-167-

----------

## mondauge

ja, ASCII Art is was ganz feines. Ich steh daher auch voll auf aaxine. Das ist eine spezielle xine-Version, die die ASCII-Art library verwendet, um das Video zu zeigen, d.h. DVDs als ASCII-ART kucken  :Smile: 

mondauge

166 (ok.. überstimmt)

----------

## schally

ok... viedos in ascci-art kucken wär mir dann doch ein bisschen zu öde

165

----------

## amne

mplayer -vo aa kann das übrigens auch.

Mein Arbeitskollege und ich haben übrigens herausgefunden, dass man sich mit games-action/bomberclone ganz grossartig zum Arbeiten motivieren kann. Kein Linux ist übrigens keine Ausrede, es gibt auch einen Windowsport.

- 164 -

PS: Soll ich den Thread locken wenn wir bei 0 sind?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## slick

*KeinBockWasZuMachenHeuteUndÜberhauptUndMorgenFreitagUndDannUrlaub* 

 *Quote:*   

> Soll ich den Thread locken wenn wir bei 0 sind

 

Wenn Du es dann so genau schaffst  :Wink:  *bezweifel*

163

----------

## slick

GEIL... dieses ^ Post hat mich grad zum "Guru" gemacht ... wow ...   :Very Happy:  Für was Faulheit alles gut ist   :Very Happy: 

162

----------

## mondauge

 *amne wrote:*   

> PS: Soll ich den Thread locken wenn wir bei 0 sind? 

 

Dagegen  :Smile:  Ich muss noch ca. 40 Jahre arbeiten bevor ich ihn Rente gehen kann (wenns sowas dann noch gibt) und es wird bestimmt viele Tagen geben, an denen ich super demotiviert bin und dann muss ich doch posten können. So wie heute zum Beispiel  :Very Happy: 

mondauge

161 

PS: Gratz @ slick zur Beförderung

----------

## dakra

*argh* warum ist heute noch nicht Freitag?

Dann auch noch Doom III zu Hause vergessen. Hätte so schön hier auf der Arbeit zocken können.

Ich habe keine Lust mehr!

greetz Daniel

-160-

----------

## cng

ihr habt es ja schön. ich muss mich mit 1x nt4, 1x w2k und 1x xp rumschlagen, obwohl ich gentoo will!! 

zum glück kann ich ab oktober wieder in die schule

- LPIC1-Junior Systemadministrator I + II und danach 

- LPIC2-Intermediate Systemadministrator I + II

gleichzeitig lerne ich gleich noch englisch, da es nichts in deutsch gibt  :Smile: 

eigentlich wollte ich 1001, aber wir sind auf dem sinkenden teil...

darum 

- 159 - 

von mir

michael

----------

## py-ro

Notebookspeicher gekauft der in meinem Notebook nicht funktioniert...

Muss ich nochmehr sagen?

Könnte mir jemand per Mail ein superkaramba Theme per Mail schicken.

So mit SysInfos will das Programm ausprobieren hab aber kein Theme und bekomm das Zeug per direkt Download nicht durch die Firewall...

MfG

Py

--158--

----------

## amne

Heute in der Arbeit aus einem Staubfänger (Pentium 133) einen Server gemacht, der sobald cups fertig ist als Druckserver den Dienst verrichten wird. Bin überhaupt nicht unmotiviert und zähle daher wieder um eins hinauf.  :Wink: 

--159--

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Bin überhaupt nicht unmotiviert und zähle daher wieder um eins hinauf. 

 

Die Idee gefällt mir.Deswegen setz ich den Counter auch noch einen höher um die Verwirrung komplett zu machen.

160

----------

## _hephaistos_

argg[0]  :Smile: 

** 155 **

----------

## slick

Das zählt nicht!!! 

158 ist hier! Es sei denn Du bist hochmotiviert, dann wäre hier 162

----------

## amne

23! 42! 666!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Inte

Freitag der 13te  :Mr. Green: 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher, aber ist jetzt 151 dran?

EDIT: Bin mir sicher! Hab von oben aus runtergezählt.  :Wink: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

nein inte!   :Laughing: 

ich bin

```

 __   _____ __  

/  | |  ___/  | 

`| | |___ \`| | 

 | |     \ \| | 

_| |_/\__/ /| |_

\___/\____/\___/

```

----------

## mondauge

gut.. Dann bin ich

```
   _  ______     __     

 /' \/\  ___\  /'__`\   

/\_, \ \ \__/ /\ \/\ \  

\/_/\ \ \___``\ \ \ \ \ 

   \ \ \/\ \L\ \ \ \_\ \

    \ \_\ \____/\ \____/

     \/_/\/___/  \/___/ 
```

mondauge

----------

## slick

Ich bin heute am letzten Tag vor dem Urlaub hochmotiviert. Deswegen zähle ich nicht mit und will auch das dieses Post auch nicht mitgezählt wird   :Exclamation: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

@slick: wo gehts hin?

ÜBRIGENS: ich fahr auch morgen auf urlaub  :Smile:  juuhuuu IRELAND I'm coming

----------

## slick

Inland! Erhole mich im schönen Sachsen ... Werde da auch regelmäßig bei 'nem Freund der online ist vorbeischauen, weil Urlaub ohne Internet, geht das???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## xmoy

10010101

----------

## slick

Gut aufgepasst terje_sagen. Deswegen mach ich mal mit 

10010100

----------

## ian!

http://62.75.252.192/misc/schnappi.mp3

10010011

----------

## cng

ich sage auch:

.._ ._. ._.. ._ .._ _...

juhuiii!!

----------

## slick

 :Very Happy:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Inte

Mein Countdown bis zum Wochenende:

45min

30min

15min

 :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

 *ian! wrote:*   

> http://62.75.252.192/misc/schnappi.mp3

 

Danke! Jetzt hab ich seit Tagen diesen besch.... Ohrwurm  :Twisted Evil: 

Ich bin Schnappi das kleine Krokodil

[...]

schni schna schnappi - schnappi schnappi schnapp,

schni schna schnappi - schnappi schnappi schnapp.

140

----------

## ruth

hi,

```

mysql> SELECT * FROM users WHERE iq > 60;

Empty set (0.00 sec)

```

*grunz*

--139--

----------

## ian!

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *ian! wrote:*   http://62.75.252.192/misc/schnappi.mp3 
> 
> Danke! Jetzt hab ich seit Tagen diesen besch.... Ohrwurm  

 

hehe.. so soll es sein.  :Wink: 

138

----------

## dakjo

@ian krasse sache das 

137

----------

## Realmaker

Es ist grauenvoll, dabei hab ichs nur 3x gehört!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Schni Schna Schnappi, Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp *imkopfrumschwirr*  :Evil or Very Mad: 

136

----------

## Inte

 *Realmaker wrote:*   

> Schni Schna Schnappi, Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp *imkopfrumschwirr* 

 

 :Laughing:  Hab's gestern meinen Kollegen vorgespielt. Heute morgen hätten die mich fast getötet. Faszinierend wie lange sich ein Ohrwurm halten kann.  :Laughing: 

135

----------

## Realmaker

 :Smile: 

Für mich hört sich das Lied so an, als ob sich da welche hingsetzt haben mit dem Gedanken "kommt, wir machen jetzt so ein richtig schönes Ohrwurmlied, wofür uns alle verfluchen werden"  :Very Happy: 

134

----------

## dakjo

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

schnie,schna,schnapi,schnappi,schnappi,schnapp

133

----------

## Ragin

```

Ich bin Schnappi, das kleine Krokodil

Komm aus Ägypten, das liegt direkt am Nil

Zuerst lag ich in einem Ei

dann schni-,schna-,schnappte ich mich frei

[Refrain]

Schni Schna Schnappi

Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp

Schni Schna Schnappi

Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp

(merkwürdig musik)

Ich bin Schnappi, das kleine Krokodil

Hab scharfe Zähne, und davon ganz schön viel

Ich schnapp mir was ich schnappen kann

Ja ich schnapp zu, weil ich das so gut kann

[Refrain]

Schni Schna Schnappi

Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp

Schni Schna Schnappi

Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp

(mehr merkwürdige musik!!)

Ich bin Schnappi, das kleine Krokodil

Ich schnappe gern, das ist mein Lieblingsspiel

Ich schleich mich an die Mama ran

Und zeig ihr wie ich schnappen kann

[Refrain]

Schni Schna Schnappi

Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp

Schni Schna Schnappi

Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp

(argh! schon wieder!)

Ich bin Schnappi, das kleine Krokodil

Und vom Schnappen, da krieg ich nicht zu viel

Ich beiß dem Papi kurz ins Bein

Und dann, dann schlaf ich einfach ein

[Outro]

Schni Schna Schnappi

Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp (schnapp!)

Schni Schna Schnappi (ja!)

Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp (schnapp!)

Schni Schna Schnappi (mhmm!)

Schnappi Schnappi Schnapp (ja!)

Schni Schna Schnappi

Schnappi (hmm) Schnappi Schnapp

```

Um euch mal den Text zum mitsingen zu geben  :Smile: 

132

----------

## py-ro

Ich werde mich wohl gleich kündigen lassen............

Ich kann einfach nicht mehr.....

MfG

Py

--131--

----------

## amne

 *Ragin wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Ich bin Schnappi, das kleine Krokodil
> ...

 

Rewind, Selecta!

Achja: --130--

----------

## Inte

Pures Entsetzen breitete sich gestern bei mir aus.

Arrrrrgh! Die Foren waren down! Und das während der Arbeit. "Was soll ich jetzt blos den ganzen Tag machen?", ging es mir durch den Kopf. Na ja, scheinbar hab ich es überstanden.  :Wink: 

Vielleicht sollte ich mit doch wieder https://forums.gentoo.org als Startseite einrichten und nicht das deutsche Forum. Irgendwie verpass ich immer die Anouncements.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gruß, Inte.

::129::

----------

## mondauge

Mach dir nix draus, Inte.. Ich habs auch net gelesen  :Smile:  Man war das ein langer Tag gestern  :Smile: 

mondauge

128

----------

## toskala

har, so ich muss auch mal wieder was zum depressiven teil hier beitragen, ich hab kürzlich erfahren, dass ein grosser kunde von mir wohl zum ende des geschäftsjahres 2004 "als juristische person aufgelöst wird"

*kotz*   :Crying or Very sad: 

127

----------

## dakra

Ein neuer Tag, neue Langeweile.

Ich hab heut absolut kein Bock, es sind heute viel zu viel DAU Probleme im Haus. Ich glaub ich sperr mich im Server-Raum ein und schlaf bis zum Feierabend. Oder ich schreib hier etwas im Forum rum. Motiviert mich, selbst das Internet wird langweilig. So weit bin ich schon.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Gekko

125

```
o|_|_

_|_|_

 | | 
```

----------

## py-ro

<==Auf Jobsuche.....  :Crying or Very sad: 

Hallo hier ich.....

124

Py

----------

## Inte

```
o|_|_

_|X|_

 | | 
```

::123::

----------

## dakra

So, er kommt, ich kann ihn schon sehen. Der Feierabend, er lächelt mir zu und winkt wie verrückt. Ich gehe wie in Trance auf ihn zu. Er spricht mit beruhigender Stimme: Daniel. Du hast es bald geschafft. Erhol dich noch etwas und dann gehe nach Hause.

Na gut, dann sitzt ich hier noch ein bissl rum.

Gruß Daniel

----------

## toskala

der feierabend lacht bei mir erst um 17:00

121

----------

## mondauge

```
o|_|_ 

_|X|_ 

o| |
```

Erinnert mich an das Browser-War Spiel, bei dem die verschiedenen Browser gegeneinander 4 gewinnt gespielt haben  :Smile: 

120

mondauge

----------

## toskala

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> o|_|_ 
> 
> ...

 

119

----------

## mondauge

 *toskala wrote:*   

>  *mondauge wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> o|_|_ 
> 
> ...

 118

----------

## Inte

```
o|_|_ 

X|X|o 

o|X|
```

::117::

----------

## mondauge

 *Inte wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> o|o|_ 
> 
> ...

 ::116::

Ich hab das Gefühl, dass mir grad so richtig langweilig ist  :Smile: 

----------

## dakra

Bei mir ist er normalerweise erst um 16:00 Uhr, aber heute ist einfach kein guter Tag (zum sterben?). Deswegen muss ich hier heute früher raus. Ich muss heim und Schoki essen. Meine Gentoos?! streicheln. Freitag kann ich aber schon ab 12 Uhr gehen  :Smile: 

Gruß Daniel

----------

## dakra

/\

  ||

-115-

Ops, vergessen  :Smile: 

-114-

----------

## makenoob

bei mir ist feierabend erst kurz vor 1800  :Sad: , und bis dahin muss nen DNS in der DMZ fertig machen und gucken das die Windoofs-Rechner nicht rumzicken

Gruß

Marc

113

----------

## dakra

Das hab ich im September vor mir, wenn bei uns anfangen die Schulungen zu dem neuen System laufen. Da darf ich dann bis 19:00 Uhr rummachen. Wahrscheinlich muss ich auch noch bei einer mitmachen.  :Sad:  Ich will das doch gar nicht können (müssen). Das bedeutet nur mehr Arbeit. Und darauf habe ich zur Zeit keinen Bock.

Gruß Daniel

-112- <= Feuerwehr  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

Oh mann.. Das Wetter is scheiße und dieses verflixte LaTeX raubt mir wieder mal den letzten Nerv. Argh.. Es kann doch net so schwer sein, ein Abkürzungsverzeichnis und ein Quellverzeichnis zu machen.. In der Studienarbeit hab ichs nach mehreren Nervenzusammenbrüchen und nem längeren Aufenthalt im Krankenhaus doch auch hingekriegt und jetzt gehts schon wieder nicht.. Obwohl ich genau dasselbe mach wie während der Studiarbeit... Ich könnt /&$/$§&"

naja

mondauge

-= 111 =-

----------

## dakra

Ich arbeite in einem Krankenhaus  :Smile:  Ist ganz praktisch  :Wink: 

Naja, gleich ist Feierabend und morgen ist Freitag !!!

Gruß Daniel

----------

## toskala

der heilige freitag ist gekommen!

ich sehe dem arbeitsende (gegen 20:45) schon frohen mutes entgegen  :Very Happy: 

----------

## dakra

Er ist, er streichelt mich schon, ich geh in ner halben Stunde nach Hause!

Ich liebe meinen Job. Hab nur meistens keine Lust!   :Laughing: 

Schönes Wochenende!

Gruß Daniel

----------

## mondauge

Ich hoffe du bist mir nicht allzu böse, wenn ich dir sage, Toskala, dass ich vor habe, spätestens um 16:00h "in den Sack zu hauen" (um mal mein Lieblingszitat aus Toonstruck 2 anzubringen)  :Very Happy: 

Das mit LaTeX hab ich übrigens hingekriegt. So ne Kiste Bier wirkt doch als Wunder  :Smile: 

mondauge

_# 107 #_

----------

## Inte

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Das mit LaTeX hab ich übrigens hingekriegt. So ne Kiste Bier wirkt doch als Wunder 

 Hast Du den Kasten einer kompetenten Person gespendet, oder werden Deine Tex-Fähigkeiten unter Alkoholeinfluß besser?  :Wink: 

::106::

 :Twisted Evil:  Beitrag 666  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## py-ro

Lalala vielleicht Prog ich mal ein DB System am Wochenende....

Sind ja nur noch 6 Stunden...

--105--

----------

## mondauge

 *Inte wrote:*   

>  *mondauge wrote:*   Das mit LaTeX hab ich übrigens hingekriegt. So ne Kiste Bier wirkt doch als Wunder  Hast Du den Kasten einer kompetenten Person gespendet, oder werden Deine Tex-Fähigkeiten unter Alkoholeinfluß besser?

 

Weder noch.. lediglich meine Nerven halten dann mehr aus und das schont auch meinen Computer  :Smile:  Mit viel Rumprobiererei und Halbwissen (oder eher Viertelwissen?) hab ichs dann hinbekommen. Sieht sogar ganz gut aus  :Smile: 

mondauge

104

----------

## toskala

verdammt  :Wink: 

alle haben vor mir feierabend, aber gut gut, dafür werde ich wohl heute die nicht mehr gebrauchte usv abstauben  :Wink: 

----------

## dakra

ich würde hier gerne mal den IBM Server mit AIX mitnehmen. Der würde bei mir daheim sicher gut aussehen und viel besser funktionieren. Dann nehm ich noch die Sun Maschinen mit. Dann ist er nicht so allein  :Wink: 

*träum*

Gruß Daniel

----------

## toskala

nein, mir reichen die proliants  :Smile: 

----------

## dakra

Ich würde mich auch mit ein paar Blades zufrieden geben  :Smile: 

So, ich geh heim. Vielleicht fällt es ja nicht auf mit ein paar Servern unterm Arm  :Wink: 

Schönes Wochenende!

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Inte

AOL-Einwahlsoftware für Linux

... jetzt fehlt nur noch der Smartsurfer von web.de  :Wink: 

----------

## mondauge

 :Shocked: 

mehr fällt mir dazu net ein  :Smile: 

mondauge

----------

## toskala

LOOOOL  :Smile: 

ja, ich würde sowas wie den smartsurfer dann total gerne unter wine ans laufen nehmen, achwas, ich habs:

vmware aufsetzen, windows 2000 ruff, internetverbindungsfreigabe, und das linux host system dadurch routen  :Smile: 

ob das wohl geht? *g*

----------

## dakra

Bevor der Thread hier in Vergessenheit gerät schreib ich doch mal wieder was rein  :Wink: 

Heute kommt zu uns eine externe Firma um ein Serverupdate zu machen. Ich muss heute eigentlich nix tun. Trotzdem hab ich absolut keine Lust überhaupt hier rumzusitzen.

Damit auch das Internet nicht langweilig wird  :Wink: 

http://web.archive.org/

Gentoo war ja knuddelig  :Wink: 

So, ich widme mich wieder meinem Nichtstun   :Cool: 

Gruß Daniel

PS: Hier scheint die Sonne!

----------

## Inte

 *dakra wrote:*   

> PS: Hier scheint die Sonne!

 Hier auch  :Wink: 

Leider sind es trotzdem nur 15 Grad  :Confused: 

Zum Glück soll es am Donnerstag wieder wärmer werden.  :Very Happy: 

::Tobias::

PS.: Ist heute wirklich erst Dienstag?  :Shocked: 

EDIT: Der Link ist ja geil! Da gibt es noch meine alte HP von 2001  :Cool: 

----------

## dakra

Was musst du denn heute alles machen Tobi? Ausser Beiträge schreiben?

Gruß Daniel

----------

## toskala

sooo, ich mache in ziemlich präzisen 56 minuten feierabend  :Smile: 

----------

## dakra

Bei uns sitzt ein netter Herr im Serveraum und der wird nicht fertig! Ich könnt schon längst daheim sein!   :Mad: 

Euch allen wünsche ich einen schönen Feierabend! Ich bleib dann notgedrungen auf der Arbeit und mach Überstunden.

Gruß Daniel

-92-Last edited by dakra on Tue Aug 31, 2004 2:13 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## slick

Kaum ist man mal paar Tage weg um sich von dem Stress zu erholen schon werden hier wieder vollkommen neuen Wege eingeschlagen! Hatte schon erste Schätzungen wo denn die Zahlen stehen während im Autoradio immer Schnappi von CD dudelte und jetzt DAS! Keine Zahlen mehr.   :Crying or Very sad:   Was hier los? 

!! 91 !!

----------

## slick

Jetzt ist es schon soweit das ich auf meine eigenen Posts anworten muss!? 

 :Shocked:   Sind alle im Süden, vor Langeweile eingeschlafen oder einfach nur absolut demotiviert?  ... tsis ...

 :Question: 

90

----------

## Inte

 *slick wrote:*   

> Jetzt ist es schon soweit das ich auf meine eigenen Posts anworten muss!?

 Falls Du eine multiple Persönlichkeit besitzt, kann es doch ein nettes Gespräch werden  :Laughing: 

Ich hab aus lauter Langeweile ein bißchen an meiner Homepage gefeilt und lese gerade die GnuPG-Doku weil ich seit Jahren verschlüsseln will, es aber irgendwie nie geschafft habe den privat key sorgfältig zu sichern  :Wink: 

```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">

<html>

<head>

<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">

</head>

<body>

<p>89</p>

</body>

</html>
```

----------

## slick

 :Question:   Wie wäre es denn mit dem Erlernen einer tollen modernen Hochsprache  :Wink: 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brainfuck

```
for ((a=1; a <= 88; a++)); do echo "."; done
```

----------

## dakra

Montag, mal wieder keine Lust, aber der Feierabend kommt schon näher. Was habt Ihr schon heute so gemacht? Ich habe ein bissl gepatcht. Klasse, oder? 

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Romses

Und ich habe an meiner MicroShit Access-Datenbank geschnitzt...

Ich versuche gerade auf Kundenwunsch hin, einen Fortschrittsbalken einzubasteln...

Zum Glück habe ich gleich Feierabend, und kann mich schöneren Dingen widmen  :Smile: 

//86//

----------

## dakra

Mach doch nen Fortschrittsbalken der sich nur von links nach rechts bewegt  :Wink: 

Das langt doch auch  :Smile: 

Gruß Daniel

----------

## dakra

Ach bevor ich es vergessen  :Smile: 

Schönen Feierabend   :Razz: 

Ich geh!

Gruß Daniel

----------

## py-ro

Hi,

ich glaub ein Forschrittsbalken funktioniert nicht so ohne weiteres

Access ist toll, ich liebe es!

Wer Ironie findet ...

--84--

----------

## Romses

Ein Fortschrittsbalken, der sich von rechts nach links oder umgekehrt bewegt, ist ka eigentlich nicht so schwer...

Ich habe da schon was hingefrickelt...

Eine echte Herausforderung wäre mal ein diagonaler Balken...

(Ob es darauf schon ein Softwarepatent gibt?  :Smile: 

Gruß Romses

1010010

----------

## equinox0r

ich bin grad auf arbeit, mach nachtschicht und bin ganz alleine ... 

aber ich hab ja noch bissl was zu arbeiten ... *seufz*

naja .. um halb 5 gehts nach hause  :Wink: 

----------

## Romses

<tipp>

Nimm dir einen Laptop und ne nette DVD mit

</tipp>

Es geht doch nichts über einen störenden Anruf, wenn die Bugs aus Starship Troopers gerade die menschliche Flotte vernichten   :Twisted Evil: 

Gruß Romses

----------

## py-ro

Schluchz....

Mein Auto....

Schluchz.....

Ältere Dame.... 

Jetzt ist es putt und ich saß nichtmal am steuer...

MfG

Py

----------

## Inte

Was läßt Du auch ältere Damen ans Steuer Deines Autos?  :Wink: 

Sorry, aber das konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Hoffentlich ist die Gute wenigstens versichert.

----------

## py-ro

Nein die war nicht am Steuer meines Autos, sondern Ihres.

Meins stand unschuldig geparkt auf gerader Strecke am Rand.

Py

----------

## Romses

Hmmm...

Villeicht solltest du deinem Portablen ein Denkmal setzen...

http://www.pdaforum.de/palmfriedhof/

Ist zwar für Palm(en) aber man könnte ja mal so einen Friedhof auch für Laptops anlegen (ich habe da zwei geräte, die ich noch betrauern könnte...)

Gruß Romses

p.s. gut, dass wir hier in OT sind

----------

## py-ro

???

Also ich Rede von Meinem Heiss geliebtem Auto .

Ich vermisse es jetzt schon...  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Romses

Ich dachte, da wäre ein Notebook im auto gewesen,

vor allem, weil ich ja auch vorher von einem Notebook geredet habe  :Smile: 

Gruß Romses

(der vor lauter Arbeit schon weisse Mäuse sieht (was wohl an dem viele Kaffe liegen kann))

----------

## toskala

ich muss gerade die hasskappe auf arbeit aufsetzen weil ich mich mit diesem dreckstool tomcat in verbindung mit grsec und jetzt mit mod_jk rumprügeln darf.

*GRRRRR*

 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## slick

Sooo... mal wieder Montag! *gähn*

Wie ich sehe, haben alle immer voll zu tun, denn dieser Thread wird ja anscheinend nicht mehr genutzt! Oder?

-73-

----------

## toskala

na das sagt ja nix über die quantität der arbeit aus  :Wink: 

ich werd jetzt erstmal essen holen  :Smile: 

----------

## py-ro

@toskala: Ich nehme eine Schnitzelplatte  :Wink: 

Kein Bock! Aber davon massig!

Bye 

Py

--71--

----------

## Ragin

Heute gehts mir mal wieder auch so.

0 Bock, davon ganz viel. Aber wenigstens auch wenig Arbeit  :Smile: .

Trotzdem würde ich langsam doch gern mal 10 Wochen Urlaub haben, um mal so richtig abspannen zu können  :Smile: 

~ 70 ~

----------

## Gekko

Ich installiere grad Gentoo auf einem P3 450 (kleiner Firmenmailserver)

Was man nicht alles tut für Arbeit   :Crying or Very sad: 

Desweiteren bin ich auf www.hyperiums.com und www.spacenations.de kräftig am... naja...   :Laughing: 

Edit: huch, 69!

----------

## ian!

Erwähnte ich bereits, daß ich diese Woche Urlaub habe?   :Razz: 

68

----------

## amne

Nein, erzähl mal.

67

----------

## slick

@ian!

Da kannst Du ja schonmal ein Programm fürs Köln/Bonner Treffen einstudieren  :Wink: 

-66-

----------

## Ragin

@Gekko:

schau mal auf http://www.novawars.de  :Smile: 

Auch ein nettes Onlinespiel...allerdings noch in der Beta-Phase und mit kommenden kompletten Redesign (3D-Universum, mehr Möglichkeiten, besseres Design, uvw....  :Smile: )

~65~

----------

## toskala

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Erwähnte ich bereits, daß ich diese Woche Urlaub habe?   

 

du bist fast wie unser "leiter, it" hier - der hat auch all paar wochen urlaub... irnkwas mach ich falsch   :Crying or Very sad: 

64

----------

## dakjo

Ich brauch jetzt nochnichmal mehr wehn fragen ob ich Urlaub haben darf  :Smile: 

Ich bin seit Freitag selbständig   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

- 63 -

----------

## toskala

hrhr, willkommen im club der freelancer, das einzig ärgerliche ist dabei, dass man sich selbst den urlaub bezahlen muss und nicht wie als angestellter lohn bezahlt bekommt im urlaub  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Hmm...

Ich bin auch seit 2 Jahren nebenberuflich selbstständig. Aber irgendwie verbrate ich meinen normalen Urlaub dann trotzdem dafür. So wirklich Urlaub hat man dann nicht mehr. Und wenn man schonmal außer Reichweite ist, dann rufen die Leute halt an  :Smile: .

~61~

----------

## toskala

hihi, ja das kenn ich woher... oder man hat dann unfähiges volk beim kunden sitzen und stellt abends dann fest, wenn man die voicebox vom handy abhört "verdammt, warum sind 16 anrufe eingegangen von der selben nummer?!"  :Wink: 

- 60 -

----------

## Ragin

Genau so ist das immer  :Smile: .

Nur das ich das Handy gleich anlasse, weil ich weiss, dass eh jemand anruft. Sonst würde aber auch was fehlen, oder?  :Smile: 

~59~

----------

## toskala

das wahr, das elend ist nur immer wieder: eigentlich verdiene ich mehr als ich bekomme  :Wink: 

ob wir wohl heute noch auf 0 kommen  :Smile: ?

und verdammte hacke! ich hab immernoch keine coole webcam gefunden von der ich 100% weiss ob sie mit linux rennt *grummel*   :Mad: 

- 58 -

----------

## amne

Wir sollten besser mal wieder ein bisschen raufzählen.

59

----------

## Ragin

Ich will aber runterzählen! *grml*

~58~

----------

## dakjo

Erst wenn wir am tiefpunkt angekommen sind gehts wieder aufwärts

-----> 57 <----- ohne Garantie

----------

## Gekko

Wir könnten ja gleichzeitig rauf und runterzählen. Quasi als doppelte Belastung der Hirnwindungen (wobei das eher Hirnwinde wären...).

Das wäre dann

zählrunter: 56

zählrauf: 58

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> Wir sollten besser mal wieder ein bisschen raufzählen. 

 

 *Quote:*   

> Ich will aber runterzählen! *grml* 

 

Machen wirs es doch Informatikergerecht: kompliziert ... Und zählen die Differenz

-4-

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## toskala

cool und von der differenz ziehen wir noch 4 weitere ab dann sind wir schon ganz unten  :Smile: 

- 3 -  :Very Happy: 

----------

## py-ro

Was macht ihr mit meinem Thread  :Mad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

wenn dann wird hier quadriert!

9

----------

## toskala

oha! das wird ja richtig lustig  :Smile: 

wobei ich ja nicht so recht weiss, ob das die damen und herren moderators so gerne sehen was wir hier treiben  :Wink: 

- 2 - oder 81?

----------

## Ragin

Ich seh das ganze mal so:

~ 0000 0010 ~

Somit haben wir Mathematisch noch 10 und Binär noch 2  :Smile: 

----------

## toskala

*pruust*

ich komm nicht mehr wirklich dazu hier die neuen azubinen im system anzulegen  :Wink: 

00000001

----------

## Ragin

Final count reached: 0000 0000 [OK]

Setting counter back: 355 [OK]

So...fangen wir mal von vorn an  :Smile: 

~355~

----------

## toskala

warum kommt mir diese tätigkeit eigentlich nur so sinnlos vor  :Wink: ?

- 354 -

----------

## amne

Ich glaub dieser Thread ist nicht Y2K compliant.

-353-

----------

## slick

 *toskala wrote:*   

> ich komm nicht mehr wirklich dazu hier die neuen azubinen im system anzulegen 

 

anlegen?   :Very Happy: 

Welche hiervon sinds denn?

22 oder -3 oder 352 oder 10

----------

## toskala

aaah, warum click ich eigentlich inmitten einen grossraumbüros auf solche links  :Smile: ?

nein, aber leider sind sie da nich bei, aber dennoch hypsch  :Wink: 

ich sach ma 351  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Ein neues Wort ? Hilf mal ...

 :Very Happy:   :Wink: 

24, -5, 350, 8

----------

## toskala

hypsch == hübsch

man muss es nur mit ein wenig osteuropäischen dialekt aussprechen, so wie unsere ganzen buchhaltungs-damen hier  :Wink: 

----------

## xmoy

9

Ich hab gerade im ICQ was lustiges gesagt und suche einen Ort wo ich es posten kann. Hier bin ich bestimmt richtig.

 *Quote:*   

> 22:59:05 <xmoy> ich suche nach nem snake spiel das mit python geschrieben ist und suche nach 'snake python'
> 
> 22:59:13 <xmoy> nenn mich dummkopf von nun an

 

----------

## Gekko

26, -7, 348, 6, 373

Nein das sind keine Koordinaten und die letzte Zahl ist der Durchschnitt   :Razz: 

O Gott ist mir fad   :Confused: 

----------

## dakjo

34736917,1 ,1224 -123, 12, 223

----------

## dalu

 *xmoy wrote:*   

> 9
> 
> Ich hab gerade im ICQ was lustiges gesagt und suche einen Ort wo ich es posten kann. Hier bin ich bestimmt richtig.
> 
>  *Quote:*   22:59:05 <xmoy> ich suche nach nem snake spiel das mit python geschrieben ist und suche nach 'snake python'
> ...

 

such mal nach nibbles oder tron

so hiess das mal vor der handyzeit  :Wink: 

----------

## Romses

cat /dev/urandom

-42-

----------

## rojaro

Nuja, ich muss gleich noch n rechner für die Schwester meiner Freundin bauen und hab noch weniger als NULL bock dazu ...

~ 367 ~

----------

## Realmaker

Bauen oder dann auch einweisen? Weil wenn auch letzteres, dann könnte ich dich voll und ganz verstehen  :Wink: 

-366-

----------

## equinox0r

ich hab kein bock zu arbeiten (noch bis morgens um 4 *heul*) ..

motivier mich mal jemand  :Smile: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> ich hab kein bock zu arbeiten (noch bis morgens um 4 *heul*) ..
> 
> motivier mich mal jemand 

 

ARBEITEN oder freizeitprogrammieren?

mensch, was arbeitest du?  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## equinox0r

tatsächlich arbeiten  :Wink: 

ich bin mailsupporter und mach nachtschicht

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> tatsächlich arbeiten 
> 
> ich bin mailsupporter und mach nachtschicht

 

wow. was macht man da so?

 kundensupport und schauen, dass die mailserver brav laufen?

ciao

----------

## gentop

*PRUUST* Hab mir es mal angetan diesen kompletten Thread von vorne an zu lesen... Mal so nebenbei: Kann mich mal jemand motivieren, die Dokumentation meiner Examensarbeit zu schreiben?? *gähn*

//gentop

----------

## equinox0r

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

>  *equinox0r wrote:*   tatsächlich arbeiten 
> 
> ich bin mailsupporter und mach nachtschicht 
> 
> wow. was macht man da so?
> ...

 

so in etwa, mehr bereich webhosting

----------

## Linux-Spielkind

 *Romses wrote:*   

> cat /dev/urandom
> 
> -42-

 

wenn man sonst nichts besseres zu tun hat, da hat die cpu wenigstens was zu tun.

besser wäre jedoch

/usr/physikprotocol >> /dev/hirn

----------

## equinox0r

 *Linux-Spielkind wrote:*   

>  *Romses wrote:*   cat /dev/urandom
> 
> -42- 
> 
> wenn man sonst nichts besseres zu tun hat, da hat die cpu wenigstens was zu tun.
> ...

 

mein xscreensaver macht ein cat /dev/urandom  :Smile: 

----------

## zinion

-43-

chrrrr

Ich hasse es, PHP-Skripte umzumoddeln, die irgednein Freak vor mir verzapft hat...

----------

## gentop

Moin moin...

und schon wieder liegt ein ewig langer Tag mit Dokumentstionskram vor mir *kotz*

na dann ...

//gentop

----------

## slick

*gähn*

War lange nicht mehr hier... zählen wir jetzt rauf oder runter?

-[0-9][0-9]-

----------

## toskala

hihi

ich bin heute ausm urlaub wiedergekommen  :Smile: 

allerdings ists dadurch nich weniger arbeit geworden  :Sad: 

----------

## gentop

Wie oft hast du eigentlich Urlaub !?!

//gentop

----------

## toskala

war das jetzt eine frage im sinne von "erstaunt, weil ich so oft im urlaub bin"? nein, also um es mal so zu sagen, das war die erste zusammenhängende woche urlaub seit bald 2 jahren. du wirst mich wohl mit jemandem verwechseln  :Wink: 

----------

## gentop

*Grml* diese "gleichen" Avatare irritieren manchmal ...  :Wink: 

Und nu hab ich heute wieder nicht wirklich was an meiner Doku geschaft - naja geh gleich erst mal zum Sport  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## zinion

-44-

Ihr zählt ja gar net. Aber ich heut zum zweiten Mal weil mein Tag ist schön geworden. 

Bei einem Kunde einen neuen Server samt Workstations einrichten, dann nen Rechner für nen Kunden zusammengebastelt, das sind Dinge, damit kann man sich die Zeit vertreiben  :Smile: 

----------

## gentop

Wie wird hier eigentlich inzwischen gezählt? Deine Zahl ist glaub ich auch nicht besonders richtig?!

//gentop

----------

## amne

Habts ihr alle in der Arbeit nix zu tun?  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## gentop

Stichwort: Semesterferien  :Wink: 

Naja - ich werd dann jetzt mal meinen Schweinehund überwinden und was tun...

//gentop

----------

## dakjo

Ich mach erstmal middach ..... so

----------

## gentop

Das hatte ich gerade - Oberkante Unterlippe  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## dakjo

Ist ja schon fast wieder mittag ..... jjjaaaaa

und mir läuft die Zeit davon.

*ARGL*

----------

## gentop

...und ich bin grad erst aufgestanden *gähn* und hab null Motivation mich an meine Doku zu setzen - naja, vielleicht "brat" ich mir erstmal mein Frühstück  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## dakjo

Mann mann mann, das ist echt motivierend ..... geschlafen bis 12:00 Uhr und unsereins ist seit 7:00 Uhr auf den Beinen und kein Ende in Sicht.

----------

## gentop

Naja - dafür mach ich aber auch bis abends um 00:00!

Ausserdem bin ich schon HALB zwölf aufgestanden *malanmerk*  :Laughing: 

//gentop

----------

## dakjo

Ja Ja, schon klar, bei mir gehts ja meistens auch bis nach mitternacht.

*IN_MEINEM_EIGENEN_BÜRO_HOCK_ANMERK*

----------

## gentop

Naja - ist manchmal nicht ganz so praktisch bei sich zu hause zu arbeiten - man kann sich dann abends nicht vom PC losreissen - und morgens (bzw. mittags) kann man seinen Schweinehund nicht überwinden ....

//gentop

----------

## Ragin

Hmm...

Hier ist ja wieder richtig Leben drin  :Smile: 

Ich will endlich mein Projekt fertig haben *seufz*.

Und das zieht sich so lang hin  :Sad: 

----------

## gentop

Was darfste denn schönes fertig machen? *malneugierigfrag*

//gentop

----------

## dakjo

Sich auch die frage stell .....

----------

## gentop

Stellst du dir die Frage oder Ragin   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

//gentop

----------

## py-ro

Eigentlich müsste ich den Thread ja umbennen nach:

Gebt Mir Arbeit!!!

 :Wink: 

Das Zählen fangen wir hier doch einfach wieder an:

1

----------

## dakjo

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Eigentlich müsste ich den Thread ja umbennen nach:
> 
> Gebt Mir Arbeit!!!
> 
> 

 

Arbeit hätte ich genug für dich ...... 

2  jawohl

----------

## gentop

Na dann fang ich auch mal mit an zu zählen:

- 3 -

Werd jetzt erst mal zum Sport gehen  :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## py-ro

Na denn her damit, bzw was zahlst  :Wink: 

-4-

----------

## zinion

halbe Stunde bis Feierabend *prost

 -5-

----------

## Ragin

@gentop:

Beschissene Erweiterungen für ein ShopSystem.

Der Kunde hat keinerlei Vorstellung was er haben will, aber weiss genau, was für Funktionen er will...aber das diese in der von ihm geistig vorgestellten Funktionalität absolut unbrauchbar sind versteht er nicht.

Nun sitz ich schon 49 Stunden dran nen beschissenes News-System zu machen (ja, nicht News eintragen, sondern Artikelnummern mit Bestellmöglichkeit und komischen Sortierungen, damit man (wenn man kein Datum angibt) als Benutzer denkt, die News gehörten zusammen, damit er wiederrum mehrere Produkte einerseits in der angeblichen "Hauptnews" anzeigen kann und in den "Unterpunkten" (also die ohne Datum) dann einzeln nochmal alle Produkte auf der Übersichtsseite zu sehen sind und auch eigene Inhalte haben können.

Und das ganze schön Mehrsprachig usw.

Aber nun ists vollbracht. Morgen noch alle DBs auf dem Server angleichen und dann bin ich den los...bis er mal merkt, das das von ihm gewollte totaler Mist ist und er wieder was anderes oder das alte "richtige" Newssystem will. Aber das wird wohl wieder 1-2 Monate dauern  :Smile: .

Glaub ich schau mich bald nach nem Job als Reiniungskraft um. Da muss man ned denken und sich nicht mit absolut bescheuerten Wünschen von Kunden rumschlagen...

*seufz*

. .: 6 :. .

----------

## dakjo

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> Na denn her damit, bzw was zahlst 
> 
> 

 

Dashalb ja die ... weil mit zahlen ist da zurzeit noch nicht soviel.

Ich muss mich selbst ja erstmal am kacken halten.

-->>{7}<<--

----------

## gentop

@Ragin: Ist ja nicht so prickelnd... aber immer noch prickelnder als ne stumpfe Dokumentation zu schreiben. Naja - hab ja zum Glück einiges geschafft heute  :Wink: 

- 8 -

//gentop

----------

## Ragin

Ja, Spass machts langsam keinen mehr.

Ich häng wieder seit Monaten an dem Scheiss System dran, weil der ständig was anderes will.

. . :: 9 :: . .

----------

## amne

Morgen noch arbeiten und dann ist Wochenende.

 :Very Happy:  10  :Very Happy: 

----------

## gentop

Naja - schönes Wochenende. Hab mir als Ziel gesetzt, mit meiner Doku spätestens am So fertig zu sein... d.h. am WE wird getippt bis der Notarzt kommt   :Confused: 

- 11 -

//gentop

----------

## dakjo

Und ich muss am Samstag noch beim Umzug helfen ....

- 12 -

----------

## equinox0r

bin in der nachtschicht und gammel jetzt noch bis um viertel nach 4 hier rum. wer ist denn noch wach?

- 13 -

----------

## psyqil

Ich!  :Shocked:  Hab gerade mal auf die Uhr geguckt... Schichtdienst ist echt nix!

Dir noch einen schönen Feierabend und mir eine gute Nacht!

- 14 -

----------

## equinox0r

vor allem wenn du das ständig machst  :Wink: 

ich geh in ner halben stunde ..

----------

## dakjo

Guten Morgen, all den Müden Leuten da draussen

----------

## gentop

*gähn* - wie früh bist du denn schon wach   :Question:   :Shocked:   :Question:   (oder geht bloss deine Uhr falsch?)

//gentop

----------

## gambi

grml, verpennt  :Sad: 

->18<-

----------

## gentop

Was soll ich denn sagen - bin vor 30 min erst erwacht... Hab meine Wecker total überhört   :Confused: 

//gentop

Oops: - 19 -

----------

## Ragin

MEIN PROJEKT IST FERTIG *jubel*schrei*

Nun kann ich den Tag wieder etwas entspannter angehen  :Smile: .

. .::. 20 .::. .

----------

## gentop

Das must du mir jetzt unter die Nase reiben *gg*

Gratuliere   :Wink: 

//gentop

----------

## Ragin

Tja...

mal anders gesagt:

Ich sitz jetzt seit 9:00 Uhr auf Arbeit rum.

Und es ist kein Ende in Sicht.

Wir sind grad dabei nen Design von nem Online-Spiel anzupassen und die haben derart viel daran gepfuscht, dass wir kaum eine Chance haben da was vernünftiges hinzubekommen.

_. :: 2 :: ._ _. :: 2 :: .

----------

## gentop

WOCHENENDE  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation: 

- 23 -

//gentop

----------

## gentop

JAAAAAA - bin endlich mit dieser  bekloppten Doku fertig und hab glatt 70 Seiten zu Papier gebracht   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

Jetzt ist erst RICHTIG Wochenende   :Cool: 

- 24 -

----------

## amne

Schau gerade meinem neuen Notebook beim Bootstrappen zu. *allen unter die Nase reib*

25

----------

## gentop

Und? Was haste dir für einen geholt?

//gentop

----------

## amne

Amilo 7405 mit Centrinokrimskrams und 512 Ram. Die 2 GHz gehen ganz schön ab im Gegensatz zu meinen anderen Rechnern hier (alle <1 GHz), aber bootstrap dauert trotzdem ein bissi. Und nach neuem Computerzeugs stinkt das Ding noch. Pfui.

----------

## gentop

Klingt nett *auchhabenwill*  :Wink: 

Bin eigentlich aber ganz zufrieden mit meinem Thinkpad R32   :Cool: 

//gentop

----------

## gentop

Muss gleich zur Prüfung gehen *heul*...

Motiviert mich mal   :Confused: 

//gentop

----------

## dakjo

Motivier, na komm schon .... es gibt schlimmeres ....

z.B. Deine Freundin erwischt dich mit ihrer besten Freundin oder

Du musst zum dritten mal die Theoretische Prüfung für den Führerschein machen .......

Einfach dran denken, dann geht alles andere viel leichter.

Nicht?

----------

## Ragin

Wie wäre es mit:

Ich war bis 4 Uhr mit jemanden unterwegs, bin erst gegen 5 mehr schlecht als recht eingeschlafen, durfte 7 Uhr wieder aufstehen und muss nun 10 Stunden arbeiten.

Sooo schlecht kanns dir also ned gehen  :Smile: .

Außerdem sind Prüfungen meist nur halb so wild wie es scheint. Man darf nur ned dran denken, dass es eine Prüfung ist. Dann flutscht das von selbst  :Smile: .

----------

## toskala

also nu meckert nich, ich bin bis 22uhr gestern in der firma gewesen weils drecks backup nich lief... und ratet mal von wo aus ich grade poste   :Confused: 

----------

## b3cks

@gentop: Was für eine Prüfung denn?

Bock zur Arbeit hab ich aucht nicht wirklich, vor allem weil hier momentan nix los ist. Installiere grad nen W2K Rechner.  Wie aufregend und das bei der Müdigkeit.

Gestern bis 23.30 DVD Abend gehabt, dann nach Hause und noch bis 1 Uhr am PC gehockt, weil Server zickte. 5 Stunden pennen und dann hopp, auf zur Arbeit. Zudem darf ich auch noch bis 14 Uhr arbeiten. Sch... 40 Stunden Woche bzw. sch... Brain. Vergessen vorzuholen.

----------

## toskala

porr ey brain... ne 40h woche würde ich liebend gern nehmen - tauschst mit mir?  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

Naja, 40 Stunden Woche geht eigentlich. Bzw. man gewöhnt sich dran. Als Azubi darf ich ja nicht so viele Überstunden machen bzw. eigentlich gar keine.

Was machst du denn? Vielleicht können wir ja. *g*

----------

## toskala

naja, ich bin selbstständig, da greifen keine arbeits-schutzbestimmungen  :Sad:  alle gehen brav in die mittagspause mit der aussage "wir müssen" nur der freelancer der darf "sein mittag nebenher futtern"

andererseits man hat viel freiheit dadurch, ich kann mich eigentlich nich viel beschweren, job macht spass und bezahlt meine miete  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

Brauchst du noch nen Azubi? *lol*

Meine Augen sind so schwer... Ich geh dann ersmal einer Dame erklären wie man Regeln in Outlook erstellt. Das hat die zwar Montag wieder vergessen, aber da hab ich Schule.

----------

## toskala

wenn du in HH wohnst, nebenbei noch was dazuverdienen willst (und dein AG das erlaubt), dann können wir drüber reden  :Smile: 

viel spass bei der dame  :Smile: 

----------

## b3cks

So feddich. Ersmal Tee kochen und was essen.

Ne, HH ist nicht so mein Ding als Bremer. Schon schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.   :Cool: 

Kommt aber natürlich auch drauf an, was ich machen müsste.

----------

## toskala

hrhr, im zweifel anwendungen programmieren in python/php/java und nebenher eine horde server bei den kunden administrieren *g*

----------

## Ragin

@toskala

Wenns danach geht habe ich meine Zeit (wie irgendwo 2 Seiten vorher gepostet) auch schon von 9Uhr bis 2 Uhr (nächster Tag) vor paar Wochen auf Arbeit vertan.  :Smile: 

Da wäre ich über 23 Uhr irgendwas recht dankbar gewesen  :Smile: .

----------

## b3cks

 *toskala wrote:*   

> hrhr, im zweifel anwendungen programmieren in python/php/java und nebenher eine horde server bei den kunden administrieren *g*

 

Dumm gelaufen. Bin FiSi nicht FiAe  :Very Happy: 

Obowhl PHP kann ich ein bisschen und Horde nutze ich privat auch.

----------

## toskala

@ragin

na vor allem bügel ich hier viel von einem gewissen 'mitarbeiter' aus  :Smile: 

----------

## Ragin

Wieso einen gewissen?

Hat der Chef Mist gemacht und wills ned zugeben?

[edit]

Wenn du im übrigen noch Aufträge in PHP/Java abzugeben hättest (Kommunikation halt per Mail/ICQ) kannst dich ja mal melden. Bin auch nebenher selbstständig und kann dir lustige kleine Zettelchen mit komischen Beträgen schreiben  :Smile: .

Hab auch ab und an was anzugeben  :Smile: 

----------

## gentop

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> @gentop: Was für eine Prüfung denn?

 

Durfte mich in C und OOP (Java) prüfen lassen - ist aber zum Glück nu vorbei  :Wink:  *relax*

//gentop

----------

## slick

Sooo... gleich ist Wochenende...  

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

- 46 -

----------

## oma

Mich motiviert ja auch keiner - muste heute 13 SAN Switche updaten und der Kunde sitzt mir im Nacken:" Was machen sie da? Muß man das machen? Sind da etwa Bugs drin?..." Man kann sich die Kunden nicht aussuchen...  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

Musst du sagen, ja da sind bugs drinn gewesen und wegen dieser bugs sind da 100 "Cracker" bei ihnen drinnen und haben alle Daten geklaut.

Deshalb datete ich die jetzt up, damit nurnoch 2-3 "Cracker" da sind.

Und schon is ruhe im Karton.

----------

## oma

"..jaja - die alten Bugs sind weg - aber dafür sind 12 neue drin..." Is ja auch immer ne klasse Idee Firmwareupgrades an einem Freitag nachmittag zu machen...

----------

## dakjo

Das ist genau sonne gute Idee wie nen SuSE update auf nem Mailserver (SLOX) an nem Freitag .........

.... ich sach nur, ich hab 9 Stunden gebraucht das wieder alles zu fixen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *oma wrote:*   

> Mich motiviert ja auch keiner - muste heute 13 SAN Switche updaten und der Kunde sitzt mir im Nacken:" Was machen sie da? Muß man das machen? Sind da etwa Bugs drin?..." Man kann sich die Kunden nicht aussuchen... 

 

na ich hoffe er schaut dir nicht über die schulter, wenn du foreneinträge über ihn verfasst  :Smile: 

----------

## oma

Doch tut er - und er wollte wissen ob deine Hörner echt sind  :Laughing: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *oma wrote:*   

> Doch tut er - und er wollte wissen ob deine Hörner echt sind 

 

sure  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Inte

Hab mich gerade köstlich über http://tux.crystalxp.net/index.php?display=50 amüsiert, obwohl ich eigentlich was tun müßte.  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

Geile Seite!  :Smile: 

alle auf eine Seite: http://tux.crystalxp.net/index.php?display=1000

----------

## dakra

grml

Ich hab kein Bock. Ich müsste eigentlich PHProjekt machen. Will aber nicht. Bin grad am überlegen ob ich jetzt anfange mein Notebook neu aufzusetzen. Dann muss ich wenigstens nicht weiter an PHProjekt basteln.

*gähn*

Gruß Daniel

----------

## Jazz_Rabbit

Also echt Leute, eure Arbeitsmoral ist ja TIEEEEEF im Keller versteckt  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Hey nee, ich fahr gleich zu den it-linux-days nach loerrach um dort Gentoo zu supporten also von daher bin ich jetzt mal sehr motiviert.

----------

## gentop

 *gentop wrote:*   

>  *b3cks wrote:*   @gentop: Was für eine Prüfung denn? 
> 
> Durfte mich in C und OOP (Java) prüfen lassen - ist aber zum Glück nu vorbei  *relax*
> 
> //gentop

 

Sooo Leutz - ihr dürft gratulieren: Ab sofort darf mich jeder "Informatiker" schimpfen  :Wink:  Hab seit gestern meine Exmatrikulationsbescheinigung (langes Wort...) in der Hand *freu*

Mal ein paar Wochen Urlaub mach...

//gentop

----------

## amne

DU INFORMATIKER!!!!!!  :Twisted Evil: 

Gratulation!

----------

## MatzeOne

Auch meinen Glückwunsch!

Bitte bitte motiviert mich dazu, dass ich meine J2EE Anwendung, die ich zu Hause auf Netbeans/Tomcat entwickelt hab neu für Eclipse/JBoss umsetze...

----------

## daemonb

sitze gerade in einer active directory schulung und habe gerade 0 bock dazu......

Viel spaß bei der arbeit @all

daemonB

----------

## dakjo

 *daemonb wrote:*   

> sitze gerade in einer active directory schulung und habe gerade 0 bock dazu......
> 
> Viel spaß bei der arbeit @all
> 
> daemonB

 

Solang es nur ne Schulung ist, ist da ja noch ok. 

Aber sitzt mal bei nem Kunden setzt die ganze scheisse mal auf...............

----------

## MatzeOne

active directory hab ich das letzte mal während meiner ausbildung zu gesicht bekommen  :Twisted Evil: 

hab gestern abend noch weiter mit eclipse hantiert und nun läuft meine j2ee anwendung auch auf jboss *freu*

----------

## dakjo

Soooooooooooooo, da ich heute übermässig motiviert bin, da ich mich mit diesem $M scheiss heute mal nicht rumschlagen muss, wer ich mal an meinem Projekt weiterarbeiten.

----------

## MatzeOne

was hast du gegen bezahlten SM?  :Laughing: 

----------

## dakjo

Nen Mausarm...... :Shocked: 

----------

## MatzeOne

schon mal nen trackball benutzt?  :Wink: 

----------

## dakjo

Ich werd mir nicht wegen $M nen Trackball kaufen.

----------

## daemonb

der Hammer hilft auch, das einzige was mir in der Schulung hier nen lichtblick verschafft ist mein powerbook was vor mir steht ... Ist so ne art firewall für mich gegen böse MS viren  :Laughing: 

----------

## dakjo

hehe ja

----------

## Mailman04

Ein paar Stunden Dauerzocken mit nem Trackball gehen dann aber auch langsam auf den Daumen...

----------

## MatzeOne

 *Mailman04 wrote:*   

> Ein paar Stunden Dauerzocken mit nem Trackball gehen dann aber auch langsam auf den Daumen...

 

find ich nicht, aber es gibt ja auch welche für den zeige-/mittelfinger  :Wink: 

----------

## Inte

Da wir die Tage so schön über Rechtschreibung, Grammatik und Plenken diskutiert haben ([OT]Nötigung:Gentoo-User mehrfach zum Compilieren gezwungen!) wollte ich Euch mal zeigen, dass wir es noch ganz gut haben: http://www.meiflirt.tk/  :Laughing: 

----------

## slick

Rechtschreibung läßt sich doch heutzutage technisch lösen  :Wink: 

```
<style>

.gross {

    text-transform: capitalize;

}

</style>

<p><span class="gross">stimmt</span>, die <span class="gross">technik</span> löst so manches <span class="gross">problem</span>.</p>
```

LOL  :Very Happy: 

EDIT: Hat jemand andere technische Lösungen?  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

 *Inte wrote:*   

> http://www.meiflirt.tk/ 

 

Wir sind hier im Paradies!

 :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green:   :Mr. Green: 

edit: Achja, wir sollten wieder mal mitzählen.

-- 21 --

----------

## MatzeOne

doh!

was fürn käse!

-22-

----------

## Ragin

Sagt mal was lustiges...

Ich muss dringend aufwachen...

Bin kurz davor meinem Gesicht ein paar neue Tastaturlayouts zu verpassen...

```

  .;''''''';.

.:  ~ 23 ~  :.

:. iLuMiNaTi .:

 ';.........;'

```

----------

## slick

http://www.jaganelli.de/pingu_FrameSet/index.htm

Lustig genug?

Weihnachten! Ähm... 24....

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *slick wrote:*   

> http://www.jaganelli.de/pingu_FrameSet/index.htm

 

ja, leider wenig updates  :Sad: 

i geh heut nur auf die suche nach GUINNESS - wer geht mit  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

Tsis... ihr sollt arbeiten!

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *slick wrote:*   

> Tsis... ihr sollt arbeiten!

 

hmmm kunde von dir?  :Smile: 

----------

## slick

 :Shocked:  Wo denkst Du hin...

EDIT: Dein GUINNESS eigentlich schon gefunden?

----------

## Ragin

Hmm...der Typ mit den Pinguinen hat auch mal was über Router geschrieben.

Superwitzig  :Smile: .

Aber wach werde ich trotzdem nicht  :Sad: 

Noch 1.5 Std. auf Arbeit...und dann endlich...heim...schlafen...saufen...

.: 29 :.

----------

## Ragin

HILFE!!!

Hab mir grad das meiflirt.tk angeschaut.

Soviel Dummheit wie da rumgeistert ist ja nicht zu ertragen. Und da beschweren sich manche über das hiesige Niveau...

Komischweise kann keiner von denen auch nur ansatzweise Rechtschreibung oder Grammatik.

Entweder sind die alle erst max. 13 oderdie sich nen Spass draus machen und einfach dahintippen was so durch den armen Halsaufsatz geht.

Wobei viele davon wahrscheinlich auch nur Fakes sind.

Nun sind es nur noch 2 Stunden bis Schluss, es regnet und ich bin immer noch müde.

~ 30 ~

----------

## amne

 *slick wrote:*   

> http://www.jaganelli.de/pingu_FrameSet/index.htm
> 
> 

 

Die Seite für Hobbyadministratoren und solche dies noch werden wollen.

----------

## MatzeOne

 *amne wrote:*   

>  *slick wrote:*   http://www.jaganelli.de/pingu_FrameSet/index.htm
> 
>  
> 
> Die Seite für Hobbyadministratoren und solche dies noch werden wollen.

 

Der Blick über den Admini-Tellerrand lohnt sich auch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *slick wrote:*   

>  Wo denkst Du hin...
> 
> EDIT: Dein GUINNESS eigentlich schon gefunden?

 

hmmm na - hab das auf morgen verschoben  -- weil: vorfreude ist die schönste freude  :Smile: 

cheers

----------

## beejay

mod-edit: folgende 2 Posts hier angehangen... paßt besser hierher, als wenn jeder für einen tollen Link einen extra Thread aufmacht --slick

http://www.gewitter-oma.de/

Anwählen, durchklicken, reinhören, kranklachen  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Komisch, ich seh' da keinen MP3-Link und hören kann man auch nix...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## psyqil

DU HÖRST NICHTS!?

Klick dich einfach bis zum Ende durch, dann kommt der Link, sind nur drei Seiten.

----------

## happyfish

der link auf seite drei hat dieses linkziel: http://www.gewitter-oma.de/gewitter_oma.php und das ist die startseite. aber vermutlich ist das dieselbe mp3  :Wink: 

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Ah ja, danke für das MP3 - sehr gut... hihihi...

----------

## MatzeOne

Ich bin so ein wenig sehr extrem viel doch so'n bisschen demotiviert.

Ich hab am Montag einen Termin für ein Vorstellungsgespräch zwecks dualem Studium an der BA Mannheim & Fraunhofer Institut für sichere Informationstechnologie bekommen. Nun hat mich eben die nette Dame vom Institut wieder einmal angerufen. Nur diesmal hat sie mir sagen müssen, dass der Herr Dr. sich noch mal meine Bewerbungsunterlagen genauer angeguckt hat und ihm sind natürlich die imensen Fehlstunden in der Schule aufgefallen. Schon tut's nichts mehr zur Sache, was man gearbeitet hat, was für Erfahrungen man im Ausland gesammelt hat, in welchen Projekt man aktuell mit drinnenhängt etc. Ich glaub das nicht.

Weg mit der Schulpflicht und her mit dem Bildungsrecht!

Eins...

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

 :Crying or Very sad: 

Tja, scheisse is. Willkommen in Deutschland. Da legt man (leider) auf so 'nen Kram hohen Wert. Ich verstehe auch nicht, wieso Schulfehlzeiten etwas über die Leistungsfähigkeit im Beruf aussagen, aber irgendwie muss man die Masse der Bewerber ja aussieben können.

Kopf hoch...

----------

## MatzeOne

Tja, so geht dem Institut ein motivierter Mitarbeiter flöten und mir eine interessante Arbeitsstelle.

Das Problem dabei ist halt, dass es wesentlich mehr gute Arbeitnehmer als gute Arbeitgeber gibt.

Mal schaun was die Zukunft bringt.

Ich fahr morgen trotzdem nach Darmstadt. Tickets sind schon längst bezahlt und Rückgabe ist nicht drin.

----------

## cprior

Bis zwar wenig aktiv hier, aber das interesiert mich dann doch: 

Bist Du also effektiv ausgeladen worden? Dann ruf halt mal an, wegen der Fahrtkostenübernahme! Eine schriftliche Einladung des Unternehmens wirst Du ja bekommen haben, und die "Ausladung" war kurzfristig und bisher nur mündlich, also bestätigt eine evtl. schriftliche Absage diese Kurzfristigkeit.

Obwohl, jetzt wirst Du sie entwertet haben, also augenscheinlich privat genutzt. Wobei man bei Vorstellungsgesprächen eigentlich nie die Fahrkarten übersenden muß...

Wenn Du aber weiterhin dich vorstellen durftest, war es allerdings eine äußerst faire Vorgehensweise, um dich innerlich drauf einstellen zu können...

----------

## MatzeOne

Bin seit knapp 2 Stunden wieder im Norden.

Bin auf gut Glück hingefahren und ich wurde angehört. Mir wurde für meine Hartnäckigkeit und das Vorstellungsgespräch hat auch über eine Stunde gedauert und ist laut Interviewpartner größtenteils auch gut gelaufen. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich genommen werde, aber ich glaube auch nicht mehr, dass das unbedingt das richtige für mich wär.

Die Fahrt war's dennoch wert.

Werd das vielleicht mal ausführlicher erläutern...

----------

## slick

So, habe grad Das Internet wird gebührenpflichtig! gelesen und muß mich jetzt mal darüber aufregen. Noch jemand der Meinung dass das $Schimpfwort ist? Wie soll ich denn jetzt motiviert arbeiten?

----------

## psyqil

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-1570878.html#1570878  :Question: 

Aber wir werden ja alle nicht jünger...  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## slick

 :Embarassed:  Ups... voll erwischt!

----------

## Inte

Man kann sich auch selbst die Arbeit machen  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Die letzten beiden Stunden habe ich damit verbracht meine Rechner wieder ans Netz zu bringen. Meine Clients habe einfach keine IP mehr von meinem Server bekommen. Die letzte Meldung im Systemlog war [eth0] down / [eth0] up.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Erstmal die Netzwerkkarten logisch gedreht. Die Interne nach Außen und die Äussere nach Innen. Internet ging immer noch, nur nach drinnen war tote Hose. An der Karte konnte es also nicht liegen. Danach hab ich mir den Switch angeschaut; alle Rechner hatten Link  :Mad:  ... anschließend sicherheitshalber sämtliche Netzwerkdienste neu gestartet - Es lief immer noch nichts ...

Schließlich hab ich es auf einen Wackelkontakt geschoben und via Crosslink meinen Laptop direkt an den Server gehängt und siehe da! Es klappte! Schnell wieder den Server mit einem anderen Kabel an den Switch gehängt, erneut ein DHCP-Request gemacht und auf einmal ging wieder nichts mehr.  :Shocked:  "Gleich heul ich.", hab ich mir noch gedacht und da kam die Idee! Einfach mal den Switch resetten und voila! ich hatte den Übeltäter gefunden.

Jetzt brauch ich erstmal einen Kaffee, 'ne Stunde Pause und jemanden der mich motiviert für die Klausuren am Donnerstag und Freitag zu pauken.

----------

## slick

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Einfach mal den Switch resetten und voila! ich hatte den Übeltäter gefunden.

 

genau das problem hatte ich auch mal. Irgendwie ist man dann so blöd und sucht den Fehler erstmal sonstwo, aber nicht da. Habe damals auch einen ganzen Tag mit der Fehlersucher verbraten. Gibts da eigentlich eine Erklärung für den (anscheinend häufigen) Crash von Switchen?

----------

## Phlogiston

ja ich habe auch manchmal probleme mit meinem Switch, obwohl eigentlich nur 4 Geräte dran sind. Ist wirklich mühsam, vor allem war es dies das erste mal... Nun mache ich, falls es Probleme mit dem Neztwerk gibt, zuerst mal einen Switch reset. Switch ON/OFF  :Very Happy: 

----------

## slick

Habe grad wieder mit Entsetzen feststellen müssen, das es immer noch Leute gibt die zuviel Zeit haben...  :Laughing: 

----------

## longinus

Tja, geht mir genauso, vor etlichen Wochen die neuste Firmware auf den Netgear FR328S gespielt, lief ein zwei Wochen gut, aber dann sobald ich einen Klient kurzzeitig anstecke, ist das Reseten schon fast zur Pflichtübung geworden, genau nachvollziehen konnte ich die Ursache (noch) nicht, aber man gewöhnt sich daran.

PS: Computer sind dazu da das die Menschen ihre Freizeit etwas sinnfreier verbringen können  :Smile: 

----------

## Inte

*gähn* bin ich müde! Noch schön einen leckeren Kakao in der GROßEN Tasse machen und E-Mails abrufen. 

... Na ja, so hatte es gestern angefangen. Eine unbedachte Bewegung und schwupps war der Kakao in der Tastatur, über zwei Rechner, den Switch und meine Hose gelaufen.  :Evil or Very Mad:  Schöne Bescherung! Die folgenden beiden Stunden hab ich geputzt wie der Teufel und bin um zwei ins Bett gefallen. *grmpf*

Jetzt sitze ich hier seit drei Stunden und baue gerade meine erste Tastatur (Made in West Germany - 80er Jahre Cherry Click) zusammen. 105 Tasten mit jeweils 5 Seiten putzen geht ganz schön auf die Finger, aber ich liebe dieses Stück.  :Wink: 

Zum Glück ist Wochenende und ich hab nix besseres vor.

----------

## amne

Hört sich eher nach einem Fässchen Kakao an.  :Wink: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Jetzt sitze ich hier seit drei Stunden und baue gerade meine erste Tastatur (Made in West Germany - 80er Jahre Cherry Click) zusammen. 105 Tasten mit jeweils 5 Seiten putzen geht ganz schön auf die Finger, aber ich liebe dieses Stück. 

 

Sachma... sonst nichts gescheiteres zu tun?  :Laughing: 

Der versierte Computeranweder von heute - z.B. moi - reisst in solch einem Fall alle Tasten - natürlich mit Gefühl -  herunter, füllt alle Käppis in eine alte Socke und schmeisst das ganze in die Waschmaschine bei 30°.

Alternativ macht man ein Wasserbad mit gaaaaaanz weeeeenig Spülmittel, knallt alle Käppis rein und rauscht einfach mit ner Zahnbürste über die einzelnen Käppis.

Nach dem auslegen und trocknen lassen der Dinger, kann man diese dann in das zuvor ebenfalls gereinigte Keyboard einspitzen. Fertig  :Smile: 

Also ich mach das mit meiner 13 Jährigen Tastatur immer wieder einmal !

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## Inte

 *amne wrote:*   

> Hört sich eher nach einem Fässchen Kakao an. 

 Fässchen? Kommt der Größe meiner Tasse sehr nahe.  :Razz: 

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

> Der versierte Computeranweder von heute ... füllt alle Käppis in eine alte Socke und ...

 In eine alte Socke? Das würd' ich meinem Baby nie antun! Obwohl mein Zeigefinger von dem vielen Tasten rubbeln viel kürzer geworden ist.  :Laughing: 

Die Beschriftung der Tasten sieht noch so perfekt aus wie vor 20 Jahren und ich wollte einfach nicht das Risiko eingehen die kaputt zu machen. Vielleicht bestell ich mir mal so ein Ultraschallbad und probier das an weniger lieb gewonnenen Gegeständen aus.

Da könnte man fast einen [OT]-Thread draus machen. Wie und wie oft reinigt Ihr Eure Tastaturen? Ach ne, ... wir sind ja schon OT.  :Confused: 

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Die Beschriftung der Tasten sieht noch so perfekt aus wie vor 20 Jahren und ich wollte einfach nicht das Risiko eingehen die kaputt zu machen.

 

Keine Panik! Was so lange deinen Grabbelfingern - respektive dem Schweiss deiner Finger - ausgesetzt war wird in der Waschmaschine überhaupt nicht schlapp machen! Ausser Natürlich du hattest während dem tippen jeweils weisse Baumwollhandschuhe an...  :Rolling Eyes:  dann garantiere ich für nichts!  :Cool: 

Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## slick

Wer hat an der Uhr gedreht? Heute ist wiedermal einer der Tage die nicht zu Ende gehen wollen! Also da hilft nur eine nette Website auf der man stöbern kann... aber welche? Statistiken sagen ja man besucht meist immer die die gleichen Seiten, also wo surft ihr an so laaaagen Tagen wie heute rum? Schön wäre was Nichttechnisches, was für die Allgemeinbildung  :Wink:  oder paar nette Kurzgeschichten aka BOFH... 

Meine bisherigen Lieblinge an solchen Tagen (vom Gentoo-Seiten mal abgesehen  :Wink: )

http://www.heise.de/tp/

http://vnude.typepad.com/bootsektor/

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spezial:Random

http://www.zeit.de/stimmts

----------

## Louisdor

 *slick wrote:*   

> ... also wo surft ihr an so laaaagen Tagen wie heute rum?

 z.B.: http://pisa.ipn.uni-kiel.de/

da kannst Du auch noch gleich ein Beispielaufgaben von 2003 und 2002 lösen!  :Wink: 

Oder mal ein anderes Forum!  :Wink: 

http://forum.digitalfernsehen.de/forum/

Viel Spass & Ciao,

aleX!

----------

## Karsten from Berlin

Och, als Lotus Notes Db-Entwickler freue ich mich immer, mal kurz auf www.dreckstool.de vorbeizuschauen und zu voten.

Ansonsten auch sehr nett: www.MeinVaterHatDoenerbudeOderWas.de

----------

## slick

Für den der nicht weiß wie er die Zeit bis zum Feierabend totschlagen soll

http://www.thechemicalbrothers.com/game/cbg.htm

----------

## Inte

HeHe ... You Won! This Planet is save now, let dancings begin!!!

28100 Punkte ... und dabei wollte ich mein Auto noch fertig packen.

Bis später.

----------

## SinoTech

Habe da auch noch was schönes  :Smile:  : http://193.151.73.87/games/lemmings/

Mfg

Sino

----------

## slick

Ihr wißt ja hoffentlich alle was heute in Köln beginnt oder? *schmunzel*

----------

## Inte

So ein Scheiß!!! Ich stehe seit zwei Stunden an einem Ubuntu-Rechner und versuche parallel AmaroK zu verstehen und so nebenbei wxMusik zu installieren.  :Mad: 

Ersteres verstehe ich überhaupt nicht (von wegen intuitive Bediehnung *pah*) und letzteres kann ich wegen der 1000 nicht im Repository vorhandenen Abhängigkeiten nicht installieren. *grmpf* Ich frage mich ernsthaft, wie ohne eine zweiwöchige Einarbeitungszeit die Leute in meiner Stammkneipe das beschi.... AmaroK bedienen sollen!!!111EinsElf

Morgen schnapp ich mir die LiveCD, das GRP-Gedöns und installiere Gentoo.  :Very Happy:  Da leg ich mir 'nen Overlay an und installier einfach XFCE und meinen heißgeliebten Mediaplayer wxMusik.

Könnt Ihr mir vielleicht erklären wie ich unter Amarok einerseits durch die Medienbibliothek browsen und andererseits die Tracks in die aktuelle Playlist übernehmen kann  :Question:  Irgendwie schaffe ich es immer nur alle Tracks zur Playlist hinzuzufügen und ein paar davon zu enqueuen  :Rolling Eyes: 

Gleich raste ich aus.  :Evil or Very Mad: 

So ... genug Luft gemacht. Entschuldigt bitte meinen Ausbruch. Fast hätte ich einen extra AmaroK kotzt mich an-Thread gemacht.  :Wink: 

EDIT: Bevor ich es vergesse. Jedes Mal wenn ich hier in meinem Beitrag mit END und POS1 hin- und herspringen will, meint AmaroK ein Lied hin- oder herspringen zu müssen.  :Confused:  *AAAARGGGHHH* Gerade schon wieder!

----------

## Bloody_Viking

@Inte

Per Drag & Drop geht es auch einzeln.

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *Inte wrote:*   

> *gähn* bin ich müde! Noch schön einen leckeren Kakao in der GROßEN Tasse machen und E-Mails abrufen. 
> 
> ... Na ja, so hatte es gestern angefangen. Eine unbedachte Bewegung und schwupps war der Kakao in der Tastatur, über zwei Rechner, den Switch und meine Hose gelaufen.  Schöne Bescherung! Die folgenden beiden Stunden hab ich geputzt wie der Teufel und bin um zwei ins Bett gefallen. *grmpf*
> 
> Jetzt sitze ich hier seit drei Stunden und baue gerade meine erste Tastatur (Made in West Germany - 80er Jahre Cherry Click) zusammen. 105 Tasten mit jeweils 5 Seiten putzen geht ganz schön auf die Finger, aber ich liebe dieses Stück. 
> ...

 

sowas ist mir mal mit bier passiert...die reinste verschwendung. aber naja..!was will man machen..es ist die frage was schlimmer ist.die sauerei oder die verschwendung  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Inte

Wenn Euch jemand fragt welche Distribution für ihn geeignet ist, dann drückt ihm das hier in die Hand: Linux Distribution Chooser

Dann seid Ihr wenigstens nicht Schuld, wenn er meint ihm wäre die Verkehrte empfohlen worden.  :Wink: 

----------

## dertobi123

Eigentliche ne gute Sache, nur ...

 *Quote:*   

> Sorry, we were not able to find any matches. Please come back later.

 

 :Cool: 

BTW: So ganz ohne Avatar fühle ich mich richtig nackig ...

----------

## Inte

Entwickelst Du jetzt Deine eigene Distri, wo Du nix passendes gefunden hast?  :Laughing: 

Inte, der seinen Avatar auch wieder haben will.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## dertobi123

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Entwickelst Du jetzt Deine eigene Distri, wo Du nix passendes gefunden hast? 

 

Diese Woche gibt das nichts mehr, sorry   :Laughing: 

----------

## amne

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   Entwickelst Du jetzt Deine eigene Distri, wo Du nix passendes gefunden hast?  
> 
> Diese Woche gibt das nichts mehr, sorry  

 

Gut, wenn das eure Arbeitseinstellung ist dann gibts halt auch keine Avatare mehr diese Woche!  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## m.b.j.

So habs endlich geschaft ein grafisches Administrationstool mit wxruby für einen onlineshop fertig zu schreiben, hab nen Haufen Zeit darein Investiert...

Jetzt noch dem Kunden installieren, und auf die Bugreports warten!

*Gäääähhhhhhnnnn*

ps, beim Distri chooser kam gentoo und slakware (== Schlackware? ) raus....

so dann sinnlost mal weiter....

----------

## Inte

 *amne wrote:*   

> Gut, wenn das eure Arbeitseinstellung ist dann gibts halt auch keine Avatare mehr diese Woche! 

 Dann laufen wir halt nackt durchs Forum. Ich seh schon die heise-Schlagzeile: "FKK im Gentoo Forum"  :Laughing: 

 *m.b.j. wrote:*   

> ps, beim Distri chooser kam gentoo und slakware (== Schlackware? ) raus....

 Bei mir auch. Was ist denn dieses Slackware?  :Razz: 

----------

## gentop

Irgendwie scheint hier wohl bei jedem Gentoo und Slackware rauszukommen. Kenne Slackware auch noch nicht so wirklich. Werde es mal bei Gelegenheit auf ner VM installieren... So - und nun muss ich mich langsam an BWL setzen *kotz*...

//gentop

----------

## dakjo

Slack wer?

----------

## gentop

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Slack wer?

 Der war gut...   :Cool: 

----------

## beejay

IHR LUFTPUMPEN SOLLT WAS ARBEITEN UND NICHT MIT DEM OFENROHR INS GEBIRGE KUCKEN UND HIER DÜNNPIFF POSTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111


War das Motivation genug?

----------

## equinox0r

lol  :Smile: 

nein ..

ich komm grad vom zahnarzt, arbeiten is heut sowieso nich mehr *hrhr*

----------

## dertobi123

 *beejay wrote:*   

> IHR LUFTPUMPEN SOLLT WAS ARBEITEN UND NICHT MIT DEM OFENROHR INS GEBIRGE KUCKEN UND HIER DÜNNPIFF POSTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111
> 
> 
> War das Motivation genug?

 

Nein, definitiv nicht  :Razz: 

----------

## c_m

schreit doch nich so... jetzt bin ich wegen euch aufgewacht*wiederdenkopfaufdietastaturlegtunddöst*

PS: progge grad Java.....

//EDIT:

 *gentop wrote:*   

> Irgendwie scheint hier wohl bei jedem Gentoo und Slackware rauszukommen.

 

Jep, bei mir auch ^^

----------

## equinox0r

 *beejay wrote:*   

> IHR LUFTPUMPEN SOLLT WAS ARBEITEN UND NICHT MIT DEM OFENROHR INS GEBIRGE KUCKEN UND HIER DÜNNPIFF POSTEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1111111111111111111

 

das könnte man jetzt auch so verstehen, dass wir luftpumpen was arbeiten sollen, nicht mit dem ofenrohr ins gebirge schauen sollen und hier dünnpfiff posten (sollen)  :Smile: 

----------

## dakjo

@beejay: FU

----------

## Inte

 *beejay wrote:*   

> laute rote Zeichen

 ... und ich dachte mein Prof. tickt aus, wenn ich ihm eröffne was ich die letzten beiden Wochen (nicht) für meine Diplomarbeit gemacht habe.  :Wink: 

Ich sitz gerade an 'nem Zweitrechner, weil "Updating Portage cache" meine Arbeitskiste lahmlegt. Das ist mir noch nie passiert. Die ersten 20min dachte ich das Teil wäre abgeschmiert, dann hat sich ab und zu die Platte gerührt und jetzt kann ich sogar ab und zu den Mauszeiger bewegen. Vielleicht hätte ich parallel keinen emerge-Vorgang laufen lassen sollen.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Mal schauen was top sagt. Dauert halt noch ein wenig. Der überprüft jetzt schon seit 3min das Passwort.  :Confused: 

EDIT: Argh! Warum ist mein eines GB voll? Der swappt ja wie blöde.

```
top - 14:17:59 up 1 day, 14:30,  5 users,  load average: 12.36, 11.71, 12.98

Tasks:  90 total,   1 running,  89 sleeping,   0 stopped,   0 zombie

Cpu(s):  0.0% us, 17.9% sy,  0.0% ni,  0.0% id, 80.8% wa,  1.3% hi,  0.0% si

Mem:   1033668k total,  1021344k used,    12324k free,      496k buffers

Swap:   257032k total,   257032k used,        0k free,     4524k cached

  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND                                                       

  187 root      15   0     0    0    0 D  2.0  0.0   1:01.34 kswapd0                                                        

 8716 tokra     18   0 21320 2980  196 D  2.0  0.3   0:44.01 xfce4-panel                                                    

 8707 tokra     17   0  4020  552  164 D  1.7  0.1   0:24.50 xscreensaver                                                   

19220 root      16   0  2020  640  388 R  1.4  0.1   0:04.95 top                                                            

19202 root      30  15  266m 207m  260 D  1.1 20.6   0:56.06 cc1plus                                                        

19214 root      30  15  208m 194m  264 D  1.1 19.3   0:16.91 cc1plus                                                        

 7708 root      17   0  3912  424  192 S  0.9  0.0   0:32.69 hald                                                           

 8720 tokra     17   0 19864  848  192 D  0.9  0.1   0:36.64 xfdesktop                                                      

19194 root      30  15  266m 209m  312 D  0.9 20.8   0:57.47 cc1plus                                                        

11383 root      30  15 39320  24m  512 D  0.6  2.5   7:05.52 emerge                                                         

19190 root      30  15  266m 215m  320 D  0.3 21.3   0:58.06 cc1plus                                                        
```

----------

## beejay

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> @beejay: FU

 Kauf Du mal lieber in Deiner Nachbarschaft ein paar Kringel Fleischwurst -- dann hast Du durchs Essen wenigstens die Hände blockiert und kannst hier nicht tippen...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## dakjo

@beejay: *<-- Diese Beitrag wurde aufgrund seiner direktheit zensiert -->*

----------

## dertobi123

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Ich sitz gerade an 'nem Zweitrechner, weil "Updating Portage cache" meine Arbeitskiste lahmlegt. Das ist mir noch nie passiert. Die ersten 20min dachte ich das Teil wäre abgeschmiert, dann hat sich ab und zu die Platte gerührt und jetzt kann ich sogar ab und zu den Mauszeiger bewegen. Vielleicht hätte ich parallel keinen emerge-Vorgang laufen lassen sollen. 
> 
> Mal schauen was top sagt. Dauert halt noch ein wenig. Der überprüft jetzt schon seit 3min das Passwort. 

 

Hrm, afaik hatte python-2.4.1 ein Speicherleck ... klingt fast danach  :Wink: 

----------

## beejay

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> @beejay: *<-- Diese Beitrag wurde aufgrund seiner direktheit zensiert -->*

 

Ich weiss, dass ich aussehe wie eine Fleischwurst -- damit kannst Du mich nicht hinter dem Ofen hervorlocken.   :Razz: 

----------

## Inte

 *dertobi123 wrote:*   

> Hrm, afaik hatte python-2.4.1 ein Speicherleck ... klingt fast danach 

 python-2.4.2 ist schon auf der Kiste drauf. Allerdings hatte ich wegen distcc MAKEOPTS="-j5" gesetzt. Irgendwie scheint mein Zweitrechner die Arbeit aber nicht übernehmen zu wollen und da ein cc1plus von openh323-1.15.6 ca. 30% meines Speichers frisst, mußte es soweit kommen.  :Confused: 

Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, warum mein distcc nicht so läuft wie es soll. Funktioniert bei Euch eigentlich der distccmon-{text,gui,gnome}? Ich hab da noch nie was gesehen (sowohl Client als auch Server), obwohl via top die Prozesse da sind.  :Rolling Eyes: 

Jetzt trink ich erstmal 'nen Kräutertee mit Honig ... immer diese blöde Erkältung im Herbst.

----------

## beejay

 *Inte wrote:*   

> Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden, warum mein distcc nicht so läuft wie es soll. Funktioniert bei Euch eigentlich der distccmon-{text,gui,gnome}? Ich hab da noch nie was gesehen (sowohl Client als auch Server), obwohl via top die Prozesse da sind. 

 

Du musst ihm auch das Verzeichnis hinwerfen:

```
$ DISTCC_DIR="/var/tmp/portage/.distcc"
```

----------

## Inte

@beejay: Das wars! Danke. Ich dachte er schaut automatisch im Standardpfad.

Der Zweitrechner hat die Arbeit nur nicht übernommen, weil noch alte lock-Dateien vorhanden waren. Einfach die Dinger entfernt und schwupps gehts wieder. Sollten die nicht automatisch entfernt werden? Man lernt nie aus.

Schöne Sache. Zwei Probleme gelöst und eine Kanne Tee getrunken, da kann ich ja wieder was arbeiten ...

----------

## theche

oder aufs klo gehen...

----------

## RealGeizt

ich mag meine arbeit im glc bei daimlerchrysler in der it "branche"  :Smile: 

----------

## gentop

Mann o mann was geht denn hier?!? Meinereins paukt den ganzen Tag und Ihr ... Tja - so ist das wohl mit der gerechten Arbeitsverteilung   :Twisted Evil: 

Ein ziemlich müder und nicht mehr zu ernst zu nehmender

//gentop

----------

## equinox0r

motiviert mich mal bitte -.-

nach einer durchzechten nacht mit viel php5-voodoo bin ich total im arsch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## AngelM

Mir rät der Linux Distribution Chooser zu Gentoo...   :Laughing: 

Habe ich auch oohne technische Unterstütznung mal das richtige gewählt. *g

----------

## amne

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass in Österreich heute Nationalfeiertag ist?

----------

## gentop

Hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich heute nur eine Vorlesung hatte?

----------

## Gekko

 *STiGMaTa_ch wrote:*   

>  *Inte wrote:*   Jetzt sitze ich hier seit drei Stunden und baue gerade meine erste Tastatur (Made in West Germany - 80er Jahre Cherry Click) zusammen. 105 Tasten mit jeweils 5 Seiten putzen geht ganz schön auf die Finger, aber ich liebe dieses Stück.  
> 
> Sachma... sonst nichts gescheiteres zu tun? 
> 
> Der versierte Computeranweder von heute - z.B. moi - reisst in solch einem Fall alle Tasten - natürlich mit Gefühl -  herunter, füllt alle Käppis in eine alte Socke und schmeisst das ganze in die Waschmaschine bei 30°.
> ...

 

Meine Tastatur wird aufgeschraubt, alle Nibblekontakte und die Folie mit Wattepad und DoNotDrinkAlk geputzt, der Teil wo die Tasten dranhängen in den Geschirrspüler geschmissen, danach auf die Heizung gelegt zum schnelltrocknen und dann wieder zusammengeschraubt  :Wink: 

----------

## equinox0r

 *Gekko wrote:*   

> Der versierte Computeranweder von heute - z.B. moi - reisst in solch einem Fall alle Tasten - natürlich mit Gefühl -  herunter, füllt alle Käppis in eine alte Socke und schmeisst das ganze in die Waschmaschine bei 30°.
> 
> Alternativ macht man ein Wasserbad mit gaaaaaanz weeeeenig Spülmittel, knallt alle Käppis rein und rauscht einfach mit ner Zahnbürste über die einzelnen Käppis.
> 
> Nach dem auslegen und trocknen lassen der Dinger, kann man diese dann in das zuvor ebenfalls gereinigte Keyboard einspitzen. Fertig 

 

*hrhr* ich hatte mal ne ultraschallspüle. da konnte man die tasten einfach reinlegen, anmachen, wie neu  :Smile: 

leider hamm wir das teil nicht mehr  :Sad: 

----------

## gentop

 *equinox0r wrote:*   

> *hrhr* ich hatte mal ne ultraschallspüle. da konnte man die tasten einfach reinlegen, anmachen, wie neu  leider hamm wir das teil nicht mehr 

  und wie mach ich das, wenn ich meine laptoptastatur reinigen will?!? den leg ich nicht freiwillig in ne ultraschallspüle   :Confused: 

----------

## equinox0r

 *gentop wrote:*   

> und wie mach ich das, wenn ich meine laptoptastatur reinigen will?!? den leg ich nicht freiwillig in ne ultraschallspüle  

 

das müsste man in der tat noch verfeinern. allerdings hatte ich bisher das problem dass ich meine laptop-tasten gar nicht abmachen kann ohne die tastatur dauerhaft zu beschädigen :-/

----------

## dakjo

Meine Herren, ich hab keine Lust mehr.

Ich glaub ich bau diese Webseite in Zwei Varianten, eine IE und eine für alle anderen.

Und auf der IE seite kommt dann nur "Please Upgrade Your Browser to ....."

----------

## slick

 *dakjo wrote:*   

> Ich glaub ich bau diese Webseite in Zwei Varianten, eine IE und eine für alle anderen.
> 
> Und auf der IE seite kommt dann nur "Please Upgrade Your Browser to ....."

 

Warum so kompliziert? Nur den MSIE-Nutzern per CSS einen Hinweis einblenden sollte doch reichen.

http://www.pixelgraphix.de/log/2005-04/hinweis-an-ieuser-mittels-conditional-comments.php

----------

## think4urs11

locked wegen Überlänge

hier geht es weiter: Der Ultimative Motiviert mich zur Arbeit... - Teil 2

----------

